# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  Absurditeti i "zotit"

## darwin

jam regjistruar vetem dje te ky forum, por po ve re nje dukuri te tmerrshme..Shqiptaret ka filluar te kene ndarje fetare !! o njerez, a mund ta harroni zotin fare? *zoti yne eshte ATDHEU, dhe feja jone eshte SHQIPETARIA !!!*

Krishtin dhe Muhametin na i kane sjelle nga larg, dhe te paret tane, iliret, nuk i kane patur fare..

Te paret tane adhuronin diellin (sepse ai i jepte ngrohtesi dhe jete, driten), token (sepse aty kultivonin, mbillnin, pra ne nje fare menyre siguronin jetesen), ujin (per shkak te perdorimit universal te tij), etj..
Jo se une jam dakort me keto gjera,po te pakten kane nje sens llogjik !!!

Do t'ju sugjeroj disa gjera qe mbase ju ben te nderroni mendje.



Zoti nuk ekziston nen driten e zbulimeve te tanishme shkencore..

Gjendja (e mjerueshme!) e tanishme, e botes, nuk ka lidhje fare me idene e "fuqise madhore te adhurueshme e te meshirshme".. Gjithashtu zoti juaj, edhe ashtu si e keni shkruar te dy palet (te krishtere dhe muslimane) nuk i permbush vlerat qe ju trumbetoni dhe ka kontradikta dhe absurditete te cuditshme brenda vete konceptit te tij!!

*FERRI*

Ky eshte fillimisht problemi kryesor qe une gjej ne konceptin e Hyjnores.. I pershkruar si "liqeni i zjarrte" ose "xhehnemi", ferri eshte ku e ku me i keq se gulaget komuniste ose kampet e perqendrimit. Bile, besoj se ketu duhet te jeni te gjithe dakort, eshte absolutisht situata me e keqe qe mund te ndodhesh..
Tani, sikunder ju thoni, zoti eshte superior ndaj nesh ne gjithcka. Cfaredo lloj emocioni qe ne ndjejme, zoti eshte pambarimisht me i ndjeshem. Mund te ndjehem i sigurte ta bej kete krahasim meqenese ai eshte *KRIJUESI I GJITHCKAJE*  (!). Atehere cdokush qe eshte prind ketu ose do te jete, duhet ta dije se dashuria qe prindi ndjen ndaj femijes se tij (krijeses se vet !!) eshte vetem nje copez e vogel e krahasuar me dashurine qe zoti ndjen ndaj gjithkujt prej nesh. Supozoj (nuk ua uroj !!) se femija juaj do ju demtonte ose do t'ju fyente moralisht ne ndonje menyre (me ndergjegje ose jo !). Nuk besoj se ju, ne pozicionin e prindit do te deshironit ndonje te keqe per femijen tuaj megjithese ai ka bere dicka te gabuar. Lehtesisht e shpjegueshme pse-ja..Sepse eshte *krijesa juaj !!*  Besoj se do ta doni ate thellesisht duke mos marre parasysh momentet e keqija qe per shkak te atij mund te ndjeni (bile kjo ndodh dhe ne boten e kafsheve!!).. Atehere, perderisa zoti ndjen nje dashuri te pakrahasueshme me tonen, atehere pse ferri duhet te ekzistoje??? Nje qenie qe ndjen dashuri te vertete, nuk do t'i denonte kurre femijet e tij ne torturat e pafundme per dicka si mungesa e besimit, sidomos nje qenie qe vete-shpallet te jete si *esenca e vertete e faljes..*

Por ju do te thoni qe ai eshte I DREJTE !! atehere une ju pyes, DREJTESIA eshte me e rendesishme se DASHURIA PRINDERORE ?? *Zoti dhunon vete sistemin e parimeve te tij*, kur denon ne perjetesine e vuajtjeve, krijesat e tij !!! Me perjashtim te vrasjeve,zor se ka ndonje mekat tjeter qe mund ta permbushe "damkosjen ne perjetesi"..Megjithate ai i dergon me qejf ne zjarr shumicen e femijeve te tij (?!!)..Atehere kush do ta deshironte te kishte ne jete nje prind te tille?? Cdo person i ndjeshem dhe i arsyeshem do te priste menjehere lidhjet me nje prind te tille abuziv !!!
Megjithate ju vazhdoni ti jepni pa lekundje besimin tuaj nje zoti kaq mizor!! *Te pakten tregohuni me racionale, dhe "redaktoni" "librat e shenjte" qe e pershkruajne..*

*VULLNETI I LIRE (absurditeti ne vazhdim !!!)*

Ju (ose mesimet qe ju keni futur ne koke) menjehere do me pergjigjeni, qe : _"Nje person e zgjedh vete rrugen e tij..dmth, shkon ne ferr ose jo !"_  .. Po si mund te jete dicka e lire kur duhet te marresh parasysh pasojat ??!! kjo eshte si te te vene nje tyte arme ne koke e te te thone:"Pije kete ose perndryshe..Mund edhe mos ta pish, por duhet te marresh parasysh pasojat !!".. 
 Vertet mendoni qe ne kemi nje vullnet te lire ne kete ceshtje ?? *Sigurisht qe JO !!*   I lire do te thote qe te japesh dicka pa pritur per dicka tjeter ne rikthim..Keshtu qe eshte e keshillueshme ta hiqni fjalen "I LIRE". Quajeni* VULLNET RRETHANOR*, per ate cka eshte ai ne te vertete (lol,gabova.. Ate cka eshte i pershkruar ne perrallat tuaja!!) 


*BRAKTISJA*

Cdokush nga ne,po te na jepej *GJITHFUQIA* do te ishte i afte te bente nje pune ku e ku me te mire se JEHOVAHU/ALLAHU juaj.. Do te zhduknim urine, fatkeqesite natyrore (i quajta natyrore, sepse sipas jush dhe ato jane te programuara nga ai aty lart),semundjet epidemike e 100 milion gjera te tjera qe mund te rregulloheshin.. Bile do te ishte jo-normale, dhe me karakter vertet pervers nqs do vepronim ndryshe !! Dhe per t'i bere te pakten te parat (urine, semundjet), nuk ka nevoje qe te kesh "meshiren e pafundme". Mjafton pak bon-sense dhe nje dhemshuri normale. Krishti dhe Muhameti bile thone qe duhet te kujdesemi per te uriturin, ti gjendemi prane ne nevojat e tij.. mos valle shprehja "Bej ate qe predikon"nuk eshte e aplikueshme per zotin?? Mungesa e veprimit te tij eshte hipokrizi apo mekat?? Apo te dyja bashke????
*"Meshira e pafundme e zotit" ne kete rast eshte totalisht baraz me PAMESHIRSHMERINE !!!*

*BESIMI ESHTE I DOMOSDOSHEM QE TE NJOHESH ZOTIN*

Supozojme se JU (kushdo besimtar!) jeni zoti i gjithfuqishem (mos u trembni, eshte vetem nje supozim!) dhe kerkoni besim, devocion..  A do t'ua jepnit provat e ekzistences tuaj atyre qe do deshironin t'u ndiqnin pas?
Nuk besoj qe jo !! Imagjinoj qe per Trinine e Shenjte ose Allahun (hehe,se ju ndaheni nga emrat) do te ishte fare e thjeshte qe te na jepte nje sekuence te vazhdueshme te mrekullive lehtesisht te verifikueshme, apo jo ?? ah, qe nuk e kemi kete fat me Perendine tuaj.. Te vetmet te ashtequajturA prova te ekzistences se tij jane librat e shenjte (Kuran,Bibel).. Cdo musliman/i krishtere qe pretendon qe Kurani/Bibla eshte tregues i ekzistences se zotit, eshte duke pretenduar nje loje te dyfishte. Pse mos ti besoni, fjala vjen, mesimeve Budiste ose Talmudit cifut ose perendive babilonase ?? Mund te jete ngaqe besa juaj ndaj zotit eshte ajo qe percakton besimin tuaj, dhe jo librat tuaj "te mbushur me fakte".. Feja ose besimi perkufizohet si shprese kundrejt nje rrethane ose dicka qe nuk eshte provuar te jete e vertete !! Nuk eshte ndonje virtyt qe te pranosh dicka ne besim,meqenese ajo fare mire mund te jete dhe fallco. Dhe sigurisht qe nuk eshte e virtytshme te besosh ne dicka fallco. *Feja gjate gjithe ekzistences se saj ka provuar qe eshte pak a shume e barabarte me nje HISTERI MASIVE !!! gjen shembuj sa te duash..Kryqezatat, Inkuizicioni, Xhihadi (Lufta e shenjte), vrasjet, djegiet ne turren e druve, me nje fjale nuk mbarojne "bemat" (nga te gjitha palet !!).* 
*Fatmiresisht, populli yne ka patur nje sens llogjik te shendoshe.. Asnjehere nuk kemi patur ferkime te ketij lloji.*  Nuk e kuptoj per cfare grindeni, kur te dyja palet jeni IRRACIONALE ne besimet tuaja ??!! Ne shkalle me te gjere (ne mbare boten) feja ka provuar vetveten si nje dobesi intelekti dhe nje barriere e vertete drejt shkencave dhe moralit. Atehere, duke menduar te gjitha keto, si mund te prese zoti nga ne qe te shikojme BESIMIN si rruga me e mire per ta adhuruar e lavderuar, (duke lene menjane qe na e kerkon dhe na "detyron" t'ja japim,se perndryshe.. e-hee, piqesh   :sarkastik:  !!)???!!!

*ZOTI KRIJUES I TE MIRES DHE TE KEQES*

Me bezdis shume fakti qe anembane (Kuran/Bibel) zoti thuhet qe eshte fillimi dhe fundi.Pra,*nocioni KOHE per zotin eshte i paaplikueshem*. Ai eshte *OMNISCENT*,[*I] i gjithedituri[/I].*  Atehere,sigurisht qe te gjithe veprimet qe ndodhin jane te ditura per te. P.sh, sipas jush ai duhet te dije cdo sekonde dhe vendndodhje te ekzistences time, cdo lloj veprimi qe une marr ose mendimi qe me kalon neper koke. Dhe kete ai e di, qe nga fillimi (megjithese per te fjala fillim nuk eshte racionale, mqs ai ka QENE GJITHMONE!), por gjithsesi me krijon mua (a nuk jemi te gjithe krijesat e tij??) dhe me lejon qe te mos e besoj fare dhe gjithashtu (dhe me DREJTESI do thoni ju !!!) ne fundin e jetes time  me con mua te skuqem me se miri ne zjarrin e perjetshem !! Atehere mua me te drejte me lind pyetja se *KUSH ISHTE QELLIMI QE ME KRIJOI??*  Apo ishte thjesht qe deshironte te me shihte mua ne tmerre e tortura (sepse sinqerisht eshte e veshtire te gjesh ndonje shpjegim tjeter te arsyeshem !!) ??!! Sigurisht qe do me thoni qe zoti ka qellime qe jane te paditura nga ne, dhe qe ne ose personalisht une duhet te pranojme vullnetin e tij.. A do ta mbanit ju nje mik, i cili ben keq ndaj te tjereve dhe nuk jep asnje shpjegim ose vete-justifikim, per te mos permendur fare mungesen e dhimbshurise ???? *Sigurisht qe JO !!!!*  atehere pse ky gjykim nuk duhet aplikuar dhe ndaj zotit? Ose nje shembull me i mire: Supozoni se une krijoj nje robot, i cili eshte programuar per te vrare njerez ose thjesht te demtoje !! I kujt duhet te jete faji sikur ai te me dale mua nga kontrolli dhe te beje vrasje te panumerta ose cdo lloj te keqeje?? I imi apo i robotit ?? Sigurisht i imi, sepse une e krijova robotin per ate qellim dhe e "zgjidha" per ate pune ! me lejoni t'ju pyes ne lidhje me te gjitha te keqijat qe ndodhin ne kete bote, eshte faji i SATAN/SHEJTAN, apo i qenies superiore qe e krijoi qellimisht ate KUKULL ?? Apo eshte thjesht faj MOSVIGJILENCE, mqs ai i doli jashte kontrollit??

*PERFEKSIONI*

Fetaret i "veshin" zotit shume lloj cilesish !!Ai eshte i perjetshem, i Gjithfuqishmi (jo si te plotefuqishmit e lagjeve) dhe ka krijuar cdo gje. Ai krijoi ligjet e natyres dhe mund te ndryshoje gjithcka me nje levizje te vogel te vullnetit te tij. Ai eshte eshte Gjithemiresia, Dashuria, Gjithenjohuria dhe ka di (madje e krijon vete!) te shkuaren dhe te ardhmen.. dmth *sipas fetareve Zoti eshte thjesht PERFEKT !!*  

Cfare bente zoti ne perjetesi perpara se te krijonte gjithcka ? Cfare e ndryshoi ekuilibrin e perjetshem dhe e beri ate te ndryshonte mendim ? Mos valle u merzit apo ndjehej vetem? E cuditshme sepse ai supozohet te jete PERFEKT !! Dicka qe eshte perfekte eshte dicka komplete.. Njerez jane te zene me aktivitete sepse ndjekin iluzionin e perfektes, sepse ka cekuilibrim qe shkaktohet ne ndryshimin midis asaj qe ne jemi, dhe asaj qe duam te jemi !! Nqs zoti eshte perfekt atehere ai nuk ka cekuilibrime..Ai nuk ka nevoje per asgje, ai nuk deshiron asgje, dhe ai nuk duhet ose doje te beje asgje !! Nje zot qe eshte perfekt nuk ben asgje pervec se ekziston !! *Keshtu qe nje zot perfekt, por edhe Gjithkrijues eshte I PAMUNDUR !!*  Zoti juaj i Gjithemiresishem, nuk donte te krijonte robote, keshtu i dha njerezve VULLNETIN e LIRE ne menyre qe ata te provonin dashurine dhe lumturine.. Por fatkeqesisht njerezit (Adem/Adam-Hava/Eva) e perdoren kete vullnet te lire per te zgjedhur te keqen, dhe keshtu prishen ate qe ishte perfekte ne universin perfekt (deri atehere !) te zotit-?? Atehere me thoni, si ka mundesi qe nga dicka perfekte (zoti) te dale dicka jo-perfekte (njerezit, djajte) ??!!

Une nuk besoj ne realitetin e zotit, por e quaj ate nje fenomen psikologjik. Por edhe nqs do te besoja, sigurisht nuk do t'i besoja atij horrori qe pershkruani ne librat tuaja.

Ne jemi Shqipetare, dhe nuk duhet ne asnje menyre te kemi ndarje per absurditete te tilla, qe ju i nderroni vetem emrat se pak a shume jane njelloj !!
*ATDHEU eshte zoti, kijeni parasysh kete !!!*

(p.s. Mund edhe te vijoje !!)  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Klevis2000

> jam regjistruar vetem dje te ky forum, por po ve re nje dukuri te tmerrshme..Shqiptaret ka filluar te kene ndarje fetare !! o njerez, a mund ta harroni zotin fare? zoti yne eshte ATDHEU, dhe feja jone eshte SHQIPETARIA !!!
> 
> Krishtin dhe Muhametin na i kane sjelle nga larg, dhe te paret tane, iliret, nuk i kane patur fare..
> 
> Te paret tane adhuronin diellin (sepse ai i jepte ngrohtesi dhe jete, driten), token (sepse aty kultivonin, mbillnin, pra ne nje fare menyre siguronin jetesen), ujin (per shkak te perdorimit universal te tij), etj..
> Jo se une jam dakort me keto gjera,po te pakten kane nje sens llogjik !!!
> 
> Do t'ju sugjeroj disa gjera qe mbase ju ben te nderroni mendje.


Atehere i darvin ajo qe ti shkruan ka nevoje per nje pergjigje te cilen do ta jap me pak fjale te mija te shtjelluar dhe per me shume mund te klikosh ne temat qe do te jap me link.

Thua diku qe njerzit kane ndarje fetare dhe se i keshillon te harrojne Zotin dhe te konsiderojne per Zot shqiperine.

E para darvin kete shkrim po ta shkruaj jo per te dhen mend ty apo per te obliguar te mendosh si mendoj une porse si nje kshille dhe arsyetim te pyetjeve tuaja .

Vete qenia njeri dhe mynyra se si ne jemi krijuar tregon se ne jemi te ndryshem ne shume ceshtje duke filluar nga dituria nga inteligjenca nga fuqia dhe cdo aspekt tjeter pa dyshim se ne jemi shume te ndryshem nga njeri tjeter dhe asnjehere te barabarte pervec faktit te emertimit te emrit tone njeri.

Si pasoje e ketyre ndryshimeve dhe ne dituri ne inteligjence dhe ne shume ceshtje te tjera atehere lind dhe ajo qe ti e quan percarje kombetare dhe na keshillon qe te adhurojme shqiperine ose ta konsiderojme ate per Zot duke na thene qe zotat e shqiptareve kane qene toka dillei uji etj si keto.Po ta shikosh dhe argumentin tend do te bindesh se shume njerez kane pasur Zota te ndryshem dikush ka pasur qiellin dikush ka pasur yjet dikush diellin e dikush marset ose planetet .Pra prape ka pasur ndarje kjo eshte natyra njerzore qe asnjehere nuk ka qene ne nje mendje dhe asnjehere te gjithe njerzit skane gjetur te verteten njekohesisht te gjithe.

Fjalen Shqiperi ne nje fjalor enciklopedik do ta gjeje si shtet ose vend.Eshte emertimi nje vendi i cili ka kufij territorial dhe shtet qe i administron keto kufij.

Nese do ta quash shqiperine zot.Atehere do ti besh dy pyetje vetes .
Cdo te thote Zot.
Kush e krijoi shqiperine ?
A eshte Zoti me i vogel se krijesa?
A eshte Zoti dicka qe shkelet me kembe (toke)  dhe a perfaqeson ky zot vetem nje grup te caktuar njerzish ne nje territor te caktuar.

Feja darvin eshte universale .Ajo fe qe i takon vetem nje grupi te caktuar njerzish ne kuptimin racial dhe territorial nuk eshte fe universale dhe sipas perkufizmit te fese ajo nuk eshte fe hyjnore por eshte fe e shpikur per interesa nacionale ose territoriale ose materiale.
Feja eshte universale dhe te gjithe njerzit duhet te perqafojne ate fe e cila ka burim hyjnor dhe adhuron Zotin e vertete dhe jo troje vende te mira ose planete e trupa qiellore .

Pra duhet patjeter per nje njeri te zgjuar te beje dallimin midis Zotit dhe krijeses.Nuk mund te thuash Zoti eshte atdheu sikurse nuk mund te thuash Zoti eshte shtepia.Atehere ti vete po ben nje ndarje teritoriale te njerzve ose nej ndarje pa baza drejtesie.Mynyra se si ndahen njerzit me ane te fese eshte shume me e vogel se sis ndahet nga filofet ose njerzit qe nuk besojne ne Zot.Njerzit Sipas Zotit ndahen ne dy grupe besimtare dhe jobessimtare dhe keto dy grupe kane lidhje me ate cka ata do te shperblehen ose denohen.Nuk mund te themi meqe amerikani nuk ka fe shqiperine atehere ai nuk e njeh Zotin ose nuk fe.Atdheu ska se si te jete Zoti sepse e di cdo te thote Zot.Me pak fjale Krijues i persosur, perkudeses i krijesave te tij .Eshte atdheu i tille? Pyetje qe ska nevoje per pergjigje.  

Atehere ne flasim me llogjike dhe deklarojme qe atdheu eshte emrtim i nje vendi dhe jo i nje krijuesi qe nuk e meriton te quhet ose konsiderohet Zot.


Shqiperia nuk eshte fe por eshte nacioaniliteti yne ose perkufizmi territorial i vendit ku jeton nje grup njerzish ose nje popull.

Nese do ecim me mendimin se atdhue eshte Zoti yne dhe shqiperia eshte feja jone atehere po memedheu kush na qenka /Atehere per amerikanin ose italianin kush na qenka feja dhe zoti i tyre.A nuk po bejme nje ndarje tjeter te njerzve pa baza drejtesie sepse ndarja ne nacionalitete dhe kombesi nuk ishte pasoje e vullnetit dhe e zgjedhjes tone por ne erdhem dhe i gjetem keto nacionalitet dhe kombesi dhe u emertuam me keto pa deshiren tone sepse kur lindem erdhem ne kete jete pa deshiren tone.Pra nuk mund te jete e drejte ndarja fetare me dicka qe nuk eshte pasoje e vullnetit te njeriut.E drejte do ishte ti ndanim njerzit ne te mire dhe te keqij sepse e mira dhe e keqa  jane produkte te vullnetit tonedhe si pasoje kjo eshte ndarje e drejte kur secili i jepet ajo qe i takon pa vene ne peshoren pjesen e cila nuk eshte ne doren tone dhe brenda lirise se vullnetit tone.

Me flet per iliret dhe me thua qe ato nuk i kane patur Krishtin dhe Muhametin.Kjo nuk eshte argument per shkak se njeriu i pare nuk ishte ilir apo kinez megjithese sidoqe te ishte ishte besimtar i Zotit dhe jo i krijesave ose idhujve te kote.

Thua te paret tone adhuronin diellin token ujin per shkak te perdorimit dhe perfitimeve te tyre .Do te thoja njeriu kurre nuk e shfrytezon Zotin por te gjitha keto ishin krijesa qe Zoti ia ka vene njeriut per sherbim dhe shfrytezim sikurse i ka vene kafshet .A mos valle duhet te adhurojme gjelin ose lopen pse ato na japin qumesht ose mish.Ska sens kjo darvin.Kur themi i adhurojme mos e ngatarojm eme fjalen i perdorim per te mirat tona.
Pikerisht nga keto rrjeshta qe kam shkruajtur mund te mesosh dhe qellimin tend ne kete bote qe ai eshte qe te falenderosh Zotin krijuesin e gjithesise per te mirat dhe krijesat qe ti vuri ne sherbimin tend te cilat ti perfiton prej tyre qofte dielli uji toka kafshet bimet etj dhe pikerisht per keto te mira ti dhe shume te tjere prej njerzve duhet me e falenderuar Zotin sikurse e falenderojme njeriun kur na jep nje gote uje ose ne dhuron dicka.

Per me shume mund te lexosh keto temat

*Si me ndihmoi shkenca te besoj ne Zotin*  


http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=33178

*Drejtesia dhe shkenca*

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=33213

: *C'mesova nga vetmia-?*  

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=33214

----------


## Klevis2000

> FERRI
> 
> Ky eshte fillimisht problemi kryesor qe une gjej ne konceptin e Hyjnores.. I pershkruar si "liqeni i zjarrte" ose "xhehnemi", ferri eshte ku e ku me i keq se gulaget komuniste ose kampet e perqendrimit. Bile, besoj se ketu duhet te jeni te gjithe dakort, eshte absolutisht situata me e keqe qe mund te ndodhesh..
> Tani, sikunder ju thoni, zoti eshte superior ndaj nesh ne gjithcka. Cfaredo lloj emocioni qe ne ndjejme, zoti eshte pambarimisht me i ndjeshem. Mund te ndjehem i sigurte ta bej kete krahasim meqenese ai eshte KRIJUESI I GJITHCKAJE (!). Atehere cdokush qe eshte prind ketu ose do te jete, duhet ta dije se dashuria qe prindi ndjen ndaj femijes se tij (krijeses se vet !!) eshte vetem nje copez e vogel e krahasuar me dashurine qe zoti ndjen ndaj gjithkujt prej nesh. Supozoj (nuk ua uroj !!) se femija juaj do ju demtonte ose do t'ju fyente moralisht ne ndonje menyre (me ndergjegje ose jo !). Nuk besoj se ju, ne pozicionin e prindit do te deshironit ndonje te keqe per femijen tuaj megjithese ai ka bere dicka te gabuar. Lehtesisht e shpjegueshme pse-ja..Sepse eshte krijesa juaj !! Besoj se do ta doni ate thellesisht duke mos marre parasysh momentet e keqija qe per shkak te atij mund te ndjeni (bile kjo ndodh dhe ne boten e kafsheve!!).. Atehere, perderisa zoti ndjen nje dashuri te pakrahasueshme me tonen, atehere pse ferri duhet te ekzistoje??? Nje qenie qe ndjen dashuri te vertete, nuk do t'i denonte kurre femijet e tij ne torturat e pafundme per dicka si mungesa e besimit, sidomos nje qenie qe vete-shpallet te jete si esenca e vertete e faljes..


Atehere pergjigja ime e permbledhur per kete pjese se ferri ose xhehenemi eshte krijuar per te denuar njerzit e keqinj dhe jobesimtar dhe xheneti ose parajsa eshte krijuar per te shperblyer njerzit e mire.Kjo eshte argumnet qe Zoti eshte i drejte dhe secilit i jep ate qe i takon dhe mos bej gabim ta krahasosh Zotin me nenen sepse meshira e Tij eshte me e madhe.Sepse sa here njerzit behen jobesimtare ai gjithmone i ka cuar profete per ti keshilluar e profetet kane qene si ai njeri i cili eshte afer zjarrit dhe prane ketij zjarri afrohen insektet per tu djegur dhe ky njeri i ndalon dhe i largon nga ky zjarr.Po keshtu nese nena eshte meshirshme me femijen e saj ti dhe shume te tjere duhet te dini se Nese do ta ndaje meshiren e Zotit ne 100 pjese vetem 1/100 ka zbritur ne toke dhe kete e shikon ne meshiren qe ka nena ndaj femijes e meshirime te tjera dhe 99 pjeset e meshires i ka lene per njerzit ne diten e gjykimit.Nje pjese te kesja meshire do ta gjesh ne shiun qe zbret pike pike si puna e dushit dhe jo menjehere si puna markushit te zjarrfikeses.Pra nese hudh nje veeshtrim dhe mediton ne krijimet patjeter se do ta indetifikosh meshiren e madhe te Zotit.Ti e di shume mire qe prindi e denon femijen e tij kur ben gabim mbasi femija e kreu veprimin dhe ndoshta femija e ka dit qe ai veprim eshte gabim si qellim qe ai mos te kryeje me ate veprim porse Zoti eshte aq i meshirshem sqae te ka njoftuar ty dhe mua para se ne ta kryejme gabimin me qellim qe mos biem ne ate veprim qe meriton denimin e tij.Dhe te ka thene qe nese vepron keq do te denohesh e nese vepron mire do te shperblehesh.Te ka treguar qe ka krijuar nje xhenet dhe nje xhehenem sikurse ka krijuar planete dhe yje sikurse ka krijuar token qe ti jeton dhe banon ne te po keshtu ka krijuar dhe banimin tend te dyte per te shperblyer ty ose per te denuar ty.

Qe mos zgjatem ke ketu poshte dy tema njera tregon pse eshte i nevojshme denimi e tjetra te tregon per zjarrin e xhehenemit ose perse Zoti na therret ne pergjegjesi.

*Pse eshte i nevojshme denimi*

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=23017

*Ateizmi dhe dialogu me ateistin*

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=23111

*Keto i ke per me shume sqarime se sonte skam me kohe ndoshta neser do te kthej pergjigje per pikat e tjera*.

*Kush eshte feja hyjnore*

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=31550

*Fshehtesia e egzistences*

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=25632

*Pse njerzit jane kundershtare*

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=25628

*Jeta mbas vdekjes*

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=32288


*Qellimi i jetes*

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=21087

*Vijon*

----------


## eagle_eye_andi

darwin,

jam kaq shume dakort me ty sa me shume nuk ka ku te shkoje.

Ata qe mundohen te japin sqarime per ekzistencen e zotit apo gjerave te tilla tashti, jane pak si vone me duket.
Nese feja do te ishte kaq perfektshmerisht e vertete dhe e besueshme, ashtu si besimtaret e te gjitha llojeve thone, atehere nuk do te kishte arsye pse te lindnin te tilla analiza si kjo e mesipermja. Ky eshte nje tjeter fakt qe e perforcon me shume idene.

Nuk ia vlen ta zgjas me shume, vetem se ai postimi pare eshte pike e presje mendimi im per ceshtjen.

ANDi

----------


## darwin

> Atehere i darvin ajo qe ti shkruan ka nevoje per nje pergjigje te cilen do ta jap me pak fjale te mija te shtjelluar dhe per me shume mund te klikosh ne temat qe do te jap me link.
> 
> Thua diku qe njerzit kane ndarje fetare dhe se i keshillon te harrojne Zotin dhe te konsiderojne per Zot shqiperine.
> 
> E para darvin kete shkrim po ta shkruaj jo per te dhen mend ty apo per te obliguar te mendosh si mendoj une porse si nje kshille dhe arsyetim te pyetjeve tuaja .




je i mirepritur   







> Vete qenia njeri dhe mynyra se si ne jemi krijuar tregon se ne jemi te ndryshem ne shume ceshtje duke filluar nga dituria nga inteligjenca nga fuqia dhe cdo aspekt tjeter pa dyshim se ne jemi shume te ndryshem nga njeri tjeter dhe asnjehere te barabarte pervec faktit te emertimit te emrit tone njeri.




*totalisht dakort !! jam absolutisht i ketij mendimi..* njerezit nuk mund te jene te barabarte !! por kujdes, se kjo eshte ne kundershtim me mesimet e zotit, sepse _"Te gjithe njerezit jane krijuar te barabarte"_   ...nuk ka ndonje rrezik blasfemie kur e thua ?? 





> Si pasoje e ketyre ndryshimeve dhe ne dituri ne inteligjence dhe ne shume ceshtje te tjera atehere lind dhe ajo qe ti e quan percarje kombetare dhe na keshillon qe te adhurojme shqiperine ose ta konsiderojme ate per Zot duke na thene qe zotat e shqiptareve kane qene toka dillei uji etj si keto.Po ta shikosh dhe argumentin tend do te bindesh se shume njerez kane pasur Zota te ndryshem dikush ka pasur qiellin dikush ka pasur yjet dikush diellin e dikush marset ose planetet .Pra prape ka pasur ndarje kjo eshte natyra njerzore qe asnjehere nuk ka qene ne nje mendje dhe asnjehere te gjithe njerzit skane gjetur te verteten njekohesisht te gjithe.
> 
> Fjalen Shqiperi ne nje fjalor enciklopedik do ta gjeje si shtet ose vend.Eshte emertimi nje vendi i cili ka kufij territorial dhe shtet qe i administron keto kufij.
> 
> Nese do ta quash shqiperine zot.Atehere do ti besh dy pyetje vetes .
> Cdo te thote Zot.
> Kush e krijoi shqiperine ?
> A eshte Zoti me i vogel se krijesa?
> A eshte Zoti dicka qe shkelet me kembe (toke)  dhe a perfaqeson ky zot vetem nje grup te caktuar njerzish ne nje territor te caktuar.




me ke keqkuptuar !!! ishte retorike.. Nuk them per Shqiperine si ,zot qe na pret me krahe hapur dhe pas vdekjes, them qe duhet te jete gjeja me e rendesishme per ne te gjithe.. por jo ne sens hyjnor !! ne sens real.. Nuk mund te besh zot Shqiperine, ne sensin si e koncepton ti zotin, sepse zoti (fetar!) eshte gjithckaja.. Natyrisht qe Shqiperia eshte vetem nje vend i vogel, dhe duke bere nje shetitje une nuk mund te them - shkela mbi zotin !! nuk besoj te jem kaq absurd..(!)







> Feja darvin eshte universale .Ajo fe qe i takon vetem nje grupi te caktuar njerzish ne kuptimin racial dhe territorial nuk eshte fe universale dhe sipas perkufizmit te fese ajo nuk eshte fe hyjnore por eshte fe e shpikur per interesa nacionale ose territoriale ose materiale.
> Feja eshte universale dhe te gjithe njerzit duhet te perqafojne ate fe e cila ka burim hyjnor dhe adhuron Zotin e vertete dhe jo troje vende te mira ose planete e trupa qiellore .




hmm.. me fal, po *kjo eshte e genjeshtert !!* Nuk kam pare asgje deri me sot qe te jete me larg kuptimit te _"Universale"_ sesa feja..Ju ndryshojne vetem numrat.. Jeni me te medhenjte (Krishterimi dhe Islami), po ka dhe Judaizem, Budizem, dhe mund te shkohet deri te indigjenet e Papuazise, qe me siguri do te kene arritur te "sajojne" ndonje cope balte afersisht si skulpture, dhe nuk besoj nese ne do te mund ti bindnim qe ata qe te mos e konsideronin zot !! Pra ne lidhje me zotin, ju fetaret na keni dhene shembuj te panumert, sesi mund te ndahet ai ne dhjetera "rruge te se vertetes" apo jo?? Kurse agnostiket dhe ateistet i qellon te bien (mbase per shkak te forcave madhore !!)  ne "te njejtin front" pavaresisht se nuk e vrasin fort mendjen per kete..







> Pra duhet patjeter per nje njeri te zgjuar te beje dallimin midis Zotit dhe krijeses.Nuk mund te thuash Zoti eshte atdheu sikurse nuk mund te thuash Zoti eshte shtepia.






Kjo qe thua eshte kontradiktore, sepse *zoti eshte Gjithcka*  !! Ai eshte gjithesia.. Ndodhet ne ajrin qe marrim fryme dhe duhet te ndodhet edhe te une, meqenese jam krijuar sipas imazhit te tij.. keshtu qe me siguri qe nje cope e tij duhet te jete edhe ne shtepi..  








> Atehere ti vete po ben nje ndarje teritoriale te njerzve ose nej ndarje pa baza drejtesie.Mynyra se si ndahen njerzit me ane te fese eshte shume me e vogel se sis ndahet nga filofet ose njerzit qe nuk besojne ne Zot.Njerzit Sipas Zotit ndahen ne dy grupe besimtare dhe jobessimtare dhe keto dy grupe kane lidhje me ate cka ata do te shperblehen ose denohen..





vetem ne dy grupe ??!! shume mire, atehere nqs mundesh, me thuaj te lutem midis nje te krishteri dhe muslimani ke do dergoje, ai qe ndan vetem ne kete menyre- zoti, andej nga "dhoma e erret" meqenese jane ne te njejtin  grup..??

*Denohen !!* cfare termi.. a ka ndonje krim qe nuk mund te shlyhet asnjehere?? dhe pse duhet te denohen ???!!! ngaqe nuk besojne te dicka kaq kontradiktore dhe qe refuzon te shfaqet ??!!






> Nuk mund te themi meqe amerikani nuk ka fe shqiperine atehere ai nuk e njeh Zotin ose nuk fe.Atdheu ska se si te jete Zoti sepse e di cdo te thote Zot.Me pak fjale Krijues i persosur, perkudeses i krijesave te tij .Eshte atdheu i tille? Pyetje qe ska nevoje per pergjigje.  
> 
> Atehere ne flasim me llogjike dhe deklarojme qe atdheu eshte emrtim i nje vendi dhe jo i nje krijuesi qe nuk e meriton te quhet ose konsiderohet Zot.
> 
> 
> Shqiperia nuk eshte fe por eshte nacioaniliteti yne ose perkufizmi territorial i vendit ku jeton nje grup njerzish ose nje popull...





*ke vazhduar te me keqkuptosh* !! Shqiperia duhet te jete zoti, metaforikisht, jo te marrim e te therim nje qingj ose te ndezim nje qiri kur vjen 28 nentori.. them duhet te jete Zoti yne, ne sensin qe absolutisht duhet te jete dicka qe ne duhet ta kemi prezente gjithmone dhe duhet te perpiqemi per te, sepse eshte dheu i te pareve tane, dhe i joni fundja..








> .. Pra nuk mund te jete e drejte ndarja fetare me dicka qe nuk eshte pasoje e vullnetit te njeriut.E drejte do ishte ti ndanim njerzit ne te mire dhe te keqij sepse e mira dhe e keqa  jane produkte te vullnetit tone dhe si pasoje kjo eshte ndarje e drejte kur secili i jepet ajo qe i takon pa vene ne peshoren pjesen e cila nuk eshte ne doren tone dhe brenda lirise se vullnetit tone...





E mira dhe e keqja produkte te vullnetit tone   :xx:  ???!!!!! mos hyj ne gjynah me veten tende/mos mekato.. !! kush e krijoi te miren dhe te keqen, bile cdo gje ?? Luciferi nuk erdhi nga ndonje lagje tjeter, *u krijua nga vete zoti*  (i cili fare mire e dinte se "c'zullumqar" do ishte ai, por megjithate i "dha vize" qe te mbreteronte kete bote- sipas jush!!) keshtu qe....... eshte non-sens !!








> Me flet per iliret dhe me thua qe ato nuk i kane patur Krishtin dhe Muhametin.Kjo nuk eshte argument per shkak se njeriu i pare nuk ishte ilir apo kinez megjithese sidoqe te ishte ishte besimtar i Zotit dhe jo i krijesave ose idhujve te kote.





sigurisht qe nuk ishte ilir, por a ka ndonje prove te dukshme qe besonte zoti dhe ishte vetem nje ai i pari..?? sipas jush ne vijme te gjithe nga nje incest gjigand, filluar nga Adami dhe Eva dhe riperseritur nga te mbijetuarit e arkes se Noas !!!







> Thua te paret tone adhuronin diellin token ujin per shkak te perdorimit dhe perfitimeve te tyre .Do te thoja njeriu kurre nuk e shfrytezon Zotin por te gjitha keto ishin krijesa qe Zoti ia ka vene njeriut per sherbim dhe shfrytezim sikurse i ka vene kafshet .A mos valle duhet te adhurojme gjelin ose lopen pse ato na japin qumesht ose mish.Ska sens kjo darvin.Kur themi i adhurojme mos e ngatarojm eme fjalen i perdorim per te mirat tona.
> Pikerisht nga keto rrjeshta qe kam shkruajtur mund te mesosh dhe qellimin tend ne kete bote qe ai eshte qe te falenderosh Zotin krijuesin e gjithesise per te mirat dhe krijesat qe ti vuri ne sherbimin tend te cilat ti perfiton prej tyre qofte dielli uji toka kafshet bimet etj dhe pikerisht per keto te mira ti dhe shume te tjere prej njerzve duhet me e falenderuar Zotin sikurse e falenderojme njeriun kur na jep nje gote uje ose ne dhuron dicka..




jo me kot kam shtuar pas qe *"Jo se une jam dakort me keto gjera,po te pakten kane nje sens llogjik !!!"*  keshtu qe, me vjen keq po nuk eshte thene si e ke menduar ti.. 
Persa i perket pjeses tjeter, personalisht, kam pare vetem qe zoti te lejoje te perdoret emri i tij nga femijet e gjore qe shtrihen neper kartona, lypin dhe me kete rast t'i hedhin (ndonjehere !!) 20 lekesha.. Nuk kam pare asnjehere qe te ushqeje ndonjerin, ose ti shuaje etjen ndonje tjetri ..







> Atehere pergjigja ime e permbledhur per kete pjese se ferri ose xhehenemi eshte krijuar per te denuar njerzit e keqinj dhe jobesimtar dhe xheneti ose parajsa eshte krijuar per te shperblyer njerzit e mire.Kjo eshte argumnet qe Zoti eshte i drejte dhe secilit i jep ate qe i takon dhe mos bej gabim ta krahasosh Zotin me nenen sepse meshira e Tij eshte me e madhe.Sepse sa here njerzit behen jobesimtare ai gjithmone i ka cuar profete per ti keshilluar e profetet kane qene si ai njeri i cili eshte afer zjarrit dhe prane ketij zjarri afrohen insektet per tu djegur dhe ky njeri i ndalon dhe i largon nga ky zjarr.Po keshtu nese nena eshte meshirshme me femijen e saj ti dhe shume te tjere duhet te dini se Nese do ta ndaje meshiren e Zotit ne 100 pjese vetem 1/100 ka zbritur ne toke dhe kete e shikon ne meshiren qe ka nena ndaj femijes e meshirime te tjera dhe 99 pjeset e meshires i ka lene per njerzit ne diten e gjykimit.Nje pjese te kesja meshire do ta gjesh ne shiun qe zbret pike pike si puna e dushit dhe jo menjehere si puna markushit te zjarrfikeses.
> 
> Pra nese hudh nje veeshtrim dhe mediton ne krijimet patjeter se do ta indetifikosh meshiren e madhe te Zotit.Ti e di shume mire qe prindi e denon femijen e tij kur ben gabim mbasi femija e kreu veprimin dhe ndoshta femija e ka dit qe ai veprim eshte gabim si qellim qe ai mos te kryeje me ate veprim porse Zoti eshte aq i meshirshem sqae te ka njoftuar ty dhe mua para se ne ta kryejme gabimin me qellim qe mos biem ne ate veprim qe meriton denimin e tij.Dhe te ka thene qe nese vepron keq do te denohesh e nese vepron mire do te shperblehesh.Te ka treguar qe ka krijuar nje xhenet dhe nje xhehenem sikurse ka krijuar planete dhe yje sikurse ka krijuar token qe ti jeton dhe banon ne te po keshtu ka krijuar dhe banimin tend te dyte per te shperblyer ty ose per te denuar ty.




Te lutem, mund te me gjesh ndonje prind qe femijen e tij ta denoje perjetesisht, se do te isha shume kurioz te dija c'lloj prindi eshte ai ?? Ligji i dhembshurise eshte kaq i pafuqishem ne kete rast ???!!pse nuk thua qarte qe ti personalisht po mbron mizorine !! _"...te ka thene qe nese vepron keq do te denohesh e nese vepron mire do te shperblehesh..." _  - thua ti   :xx:  ??!!po nese ai e ka ditur shume mire, se cfare lloj fundi do ndodhe me secilin nga ne, atehere  c'te papritur pret zoti nga sjelljet tona..??!!  Ai mban verbalet e nje procesi (Diten e Gjykimit !) qe jane te shkruara qe nga fillimi i koherave.. Ai eshte vete prokuror, vete gjykates vete avokat !!  ose ne menyre banale mund ta krahasojme me nje ndeshje futbolli ku te dy skuadrat kane rene dakort per rezultatin dhe te gjithe spektatoret e dijne kete gje !! Ai zoti juaj me tere mend qe eshte nje skenarist i madherishem.. vetem se ne fund te fundit gjithcka per te eshte nje aktrim.. Ai ka kohe qe e di sesi do mbaroje ky "filmi" qe thoni ju !!! 

Te krijosh per te denuar, duke e krijuar vete kete situate.. Njerezisht ky quhet *SADIZEM !!* dhe mos u mundo me kot ta justifikosh se nuk mund ta pershkruash me emertim tjeter..

----------


## Klevis2000

> totalisht dakort !! jam absolutisht i ketij mendimi.. njerezit nuk mund te jene te barabarte !! por kujdes, se kjo eshte ne kundershtim me mesimet e zotit, sepse "Te gjithe njerezit jane krijuar te barabarte" ...nuk ka ndonje rrezik blasfemie kur e thua ??


Degjo darvin une e di qe shume prej mendimeve te tua jane filozofike dhe te mbeshtetura shume ne shkrimet e niches ose kantit dhe keto dy filozofe kane folur per fene duke njohur mesimet e krishterimit i cili ne shume gjera ka kundershtime me islamin dhe me perkufizimet dhe konceptet qe jane ne islam per shume arsye qe nuk eshte tema ti permend.


Tani une kur flas flas per fene islame dhe nese ti me kundershton ne dicka mos me pergjitheso me fete e tjera qofte dhe ajo krishtere.
Ne islam te gjithe njerzit jane te barabarte perpara Zotit kur te gjykohen porse njerzit midis tyre nuk jane te barabarte .Kete besoj se e kutpon nese jo po ta shpjegoj dhe njehere perpara Zotit njerzit nuk kane dallime rraciale ose kombesie por jane te barabarte porse dallimi dhe dashuria e tij lidhet me veprat e njerzve dhe jo me gjerat qe njerzit nuk i kane ne vullnetin e tyre.Psh nje person zezak me nje te bardhe perapara Zotit jane te barabarte kurse keto njerez midis tyre ndryshojne sepse njeri eshte bradhe tjetri eshte i Zi dhe keto dy keto kritere nuk e bejne nje p[erson me te mire se nje tjeter sepse jane cilesi qe ne nuk i kemi zgjedh me deshiren tone.Ajo qe ne na dallon nga njeri tjetri dhe na ngren me lart se njeri tjetri jane perpjekjet tona ne jete ne lidhje me diturine dhe veprat e mira qe ne bejme.Keto jane dy kriteret qe njerzit afrohen tek Zoti dhe dallohen ose vleresohen prej tij.

Pra kur themi gjithe njerzit jane te barabarte tek Zoti kjo eshte ne kuptimin pa dallim te natyrshmerise qe ata jane krijuar qofshin zezake ose te bardhe qofte shqiptare ose amerikan.Kurse kur themi qe njerzit nuk jane te barabarte ketu i referohemi ndryshueshmerise se cilesive te njerzve.Pra e para ka te beje me gjykimin dhe kriteret e barazise dhe dhenies gjithsecilit te drejten qe i takon .Kurse e dyta ka te beje me krijimin qe jemi ne si njerez.Sepse njerzit ndryshojne jo vetem mashkull femer por ndryshojne ne dituri ne inteligjence ne fuqi te cilat keto gjera kane lidhje me vullnetin dhe perpjekjet e tyre ne jete.



Pra me sakte do ishte te gjithe njerzit jane te barabarte para Zotit kur ato te gjykohen ne kuptimin qe Zoti sdo te mbaje hater per ndonje komb ose rrace.

Dhe se njerzit jane te ndryshem nga njeri tjetri dhe jotebarabarte para Zotit kur vjen puna ne lidhje me perpjekjet besimin dhe diturine qe ato zoterojnne gjate jetes.

* Dhe mos dëshironi ato gjëra me të cilat Allahu ka bërë që disa prej jush të dallohen nga të tjerët. Për burrat do të ketë shpërblim për çfarë ata kanë fituar dhe për gratë do të ketë shpërblim për çfarë ato kanë fituar dhe i kërkoni Allahut nga begatitë e Tij. Dhe Allahu është kurdoherë i Gjithëdituri për çdo gjë. [Sure Nisa / 32.]-

 Thuaj: A janë të barabartë ata që dinë dhe ata që nuk dinë? Po vetëm të zotët e mendjes marrin mësim.[Sure Zumer / 9.] 

 Nuk është njësoj i verbëri me atë që shikon. As errësirat dhe drita (nuk janë njësoj). As hija dhe nxehtësia (nuk janë njësoj). Nuk janë njësoj as të gjallët dhe të vdekurit. Sigurisht që Allahu bën të dëgjoj kë do Ai, ndërsa ti nuk mund ti bësh të dëgjojnë ata që janë ndër varre. [Sure El-fatir / 19-22.]*






> me ke keqkuptuar !!! ishte retorike.. Nuk them per Shqiperine si ,zot qe na pret me krahe hapur dhe pas vdekjes, them qe duhet te jete gjeja me e rendesishme per ne te gjithe.. por jo ne sens hyjnor !! ne sens real.. Nuk mund te besh zot Shqiperine, ne sensin si e koncepton ti zotin, sepse zoti (fetar!) eshte gjithckaja.. Natyrisht qe Shqiperia eshte vetem nje vend i vogel, dhe duke bere nje shetitje une nuk mund te them - shkela mbi zotin !! nuk besoj te jem kaq absurd..(!)


Atehere shprehu mire pa metafora dhe se Zoti nuk eshte gjithckaja per ta ditur .Ai eshte i ndare nga krijesat dhe krijesat te ndara prej tij.Ky koncept qe thua ti qe Zoti eshte gjithckaja eshte koncept i natyralisteve qe thojne natyra eshte Zoti .Nuk mund te jete Zoti gjithckaja sepse ne ate gjithcka gjendet dhe jashtqitjete e njerzve dhe kafsheve.Zoti eshte krijuesi i gjithckaje dhe i lartesaur mbi qiejt.Po ta shikosh kete shume njerez kur lusin Zotin e ngrejne shikimin nga qielli si pasoje e skalitjes ne shpirt te ketij besimi nga ana e Zotit asnje njeri nuk drejtohet nga toka shtepia per tu lutur Zotin pra vete instikti njerzor tregon per ndarje e Zotit nga krijesat dhe ndjesine se ai eshte mbi qiej.




> hmm.. me fal, po kjo eshte e genjeshtert !! Nuk kam pare asgje deri me sot qe te jete me larg kuptimit te "Universale" sesa feja..Ju ndryshojne vetem numrat.. Jeni me te medhenjte (Krishterimi dhe Islami), po ka dhe Judaizem, Budizem, dhe mund te shkohet deri te indigjenet e Papuazise, qe me siguri do te kene arritur te "sajojne" ndonje cope balte afersisht si skulpture, dhe nuk besoj nese ne do te mund ti bindnim qe ata qe te mos e konsideronin zot !! Pra ne lidhje me zotin, ju fetaret na keni dhene shembuj te panumert, sesi mund te ndahet ai ne dhjetera "rruge te se vertetes" apo jo?? Kurse agnostiket dhe ateistet i qellon te bien (mbase per shkak te forcave madhore !!) ne "te njejtin front" pavaresisht se nuk e vrasin fort mendjen per kete..


Kur them feja eshte universale ka kuptimin qe ajo nuk eshte e perkufizuar ne kuptimin e nacionalizmit dmth ti perkasi vetm nje kombi ose nje rrace te caktuar.Prandaj nesae nje fe ben dallime ose vecon nje grup te caktuar njerzish te nje rrace ose nje kombi ajo nuk eshte fe hyjnore dhe fe universale eshte fe e shpikur prej njerzve per qellime te ndryshme.besoj se me kuptove ne lidhje me fjalen universale.




> Kjo qe thua eshte kontradiktore, sepse zoti eshte Gjithcka !! Ai eshte gjithesia.. Ndodhet ne ajrin qe marrim fryme dhe duhet te ndodhet edhe te une, meqenese jam krijuar sipas imazhit te tij.. keshtu qe me siguri qe nje cope e tij duhet te jete edhe ne shtepi..


Prape dolem tek nje pike tjeter qe e sqaruam me lart.ti prape flet per Zotin ne konceptin kristian sepse krishteret thojne meqe njeriu eshte krijuar si imazhi i Zotit atehere edhe Zoti eshte njeri ne realitet kuptimi i i kesaj eshte qe pjeset qe perbejne njeriun si dora e folura degjimi e te tjera po keto pjese ne kuptimin gjuhesor i ka dhe Zoti porse ne kuptimin real nuk mund te krahasosh te shikuarit te Zotit me shikimin e njeriut ose doren e Zotit me doren e njeriut.Dhe qiejt dhe toka jane si therrime ne dore te Zotit kur ne si njerez me llogjike te kufizuar dhe me shqisa te kufizuara dhe me dituri te kufizuar nuk mund te imagjinojme qiellin tone me miliarda galaktika atehere si mundta imagjinojme Zotin.Pra eshte absurde ta imagjinojme dhe ta krahasojme zotin me njeriun per shka se disa ciloesi ne kuptimin gjuhesor i ka dhe njeriu po keto cilesi ne kuptimin gjuhesor i ka dhe Zoti por se ne kuptimin real jane shume ndryshe.
Nuk ka sesi te jete Zoti ne shtepi ose i perzier me krijesat si mund te themi qe Zoti eshte ne banjo ose brenda ne shtepi.Pse kaq i vogel eshte Zoti .Pra une te thashe qe qeijt dhe toka jane si therrime ne dorne e Zotit atehere si mund te themi Zoti eshte ne shtepi kur shtepia eshte nje neutron para kesaj gjithesie e cila eshte si therrime ne dore te Zotit.




> vetem ne dy grupe ??!! shume mire, atehere nqs mundesh, me thuaj te lutem midis nje te krishteri dhe muslimani ke do dergoje, ai qe ndan vetem ne kete menyre- zoti, andej nga "dhoma e erret" meqenese jane ne te njejtin grup..??
> 
> Denohen !! cfare termi.. a ka ndonje krim qe nuk mund te shlyhet asnjehere?? dhe pse duhet te denohen ???!!! ngaqe nuk besojne te dicka kaq kontradiktore dhe qe refuzon te shfaqet ??!!


Gabimi gjithmone ka qene nje veprim qe qe Zoti e ka quajtur te tille dhe kriteri e gabimit i cakton vetem Zoti.

Gabimi eshte mekati ose gjynahi me i madh ne nocionin hyjnor eshte padrejtesia .Porse kjo ndahet ne disa pjese .Ka padrejtesi qe Zoti i fal ka padrejtesi qe Zoti nuk i fal.Padrejtesite qe njeriu e ben dhe Zoti nuk e fal eshte adhurimi dhe kerkimi i ndihmes prej krijesave ose e quajtur ndryshe idhujtaria.Ose mohimi i Zotit, i cilesive te tij shtremberimi i cilesive te tij dhe atributeve te tij.Keto padrejtesi Zoti nuk e fal dhe kjo ka qene qellimi i ardhjes se gjithe profeteve largimi i njerzve nga adhurimi i krijesave dhe shtremebrimi dhe mohimi i Zotit.
Padrejtesite e tjera jane vrasja vjedhja te cilat sigurisht kane denim por denimi i tyre nuk eshte i perhershem.Kurse per padrejtesine e pare vjen denim i perhershem.Diku aty lart me kishe shkruar .Pse e denon prindi femijen e tij me denim te perhershem .E para punes Zoti nuk eshte prindi yne prape ky nje koncept kristian Zoti eshte krijuesi jone dhe se ai ka vene disa rregulla per krijesat e tij me ane te cilave do ti shperbleje ose denoje ato sipas veprimit ose kundershtimit te ketyre rregullave.
Zoti nuk i do te gjithe njerzit njesoj .Ai do ate i cili i zbaton rregullat dhe ligjet e tij ate qe e lut dhe e adhuron dhe nuk e do ate qe e kundershton e shan shpif dhe shtremberon emrat dhe cilesite e Tij.Eshte absurde me thene qe Zoti e do ateistin.Porse nga meshira e tij eshte se ai e le ate te jetoje dhe nuk ia jep deni9min menjehere qe ai mos kete argument per te keqiat e tij dhe i jep kohe per ndryshim te vetes se tij.Mirepo ka prej atyre qe e kuptojne se e kane gabim kur mundohen te gjykojne Zotin se eshte i padrejte ose i pameshirshem ose keshtu dhe ashtu ka prej atyre qe jane aq arrogante saqe se kuptojne qe jane krijesa shume te vogla per te gjykuar per krijuesin e tyre madheshtor. 




> ke vazhduar te me keqkuptosh !! Shqiperia duhet te jete zoti, metaforikisht, jo te marrim e te therim nje qingj ose te ndezim nje qiri kur vjen 28 nentori.. them duhet te jete Zoti yne, ne sensin qe absolutisht duhet te jete dicka qe ne duhet ta kemi prezente gjithmone dhe duhet te perpiqemi per te, sepse eshte dheu i te pareve tane, dhe i joni fundja..


Pra une jam dakort se shqiptaret duhet te punojne per shqiperine por jo ta bejme shqiperine qellim jete sepse fundi fundit shqiperia eshte cope trualli i cili na sherben ne njerzve jemi vendosur ne kete vend pa deshiren tone .Pra qellimi njeriut ne kete bote nuk eshte puna ose ndihma ndaj atdheut te tij .ky eshte nocian nacionalist.Duhet me qene me shume globalist.Njeriu eshte njeri dhe duhet te perpiqet jo vetem per atdheun e tij por per familjne  tij dhe njerzit ne teresi.Duam apo sduam ne vete domosdoshmeria njerzore per te punuar na con ne ndihmesen qe i japim vetes familjes dhe atdheut.Porse jo ta bejme atdhuen qellim unik tonin ose qellim ne vetvete ose qellim te gezistences sone.




> E mira dhe e keqja produkte te vullnetit tone  ???!!!!! mos hyj ne gjynah me veten tende/mos mekato.. !! kush e krijoi te miren dhe te keqen, bile cdo gje ?? Luciferi nuk erdhi nga ndonje lagje tjeter, u krijua nga vete zoti (i cili fare mire e dinte se "c'zullumqar" do ishte ai, por megjithate i "dha vize" qe te mbreteronte kete bote- sipas jush!!) keshtu qe....... eshte non-sens !!


Prape gjykon duke njohur fene krishtere dhe jep gjykime te pergjigthshme teologjike.

E para punes  luciferi nuk sundon cdo njeri por vetem ato qe ndejkin ate ne urdherat e tij qe i fton njerzit ne te keqija.

Kur themi e  mire dhe  keqe jane te dyja atribute ose produkte qe i prodhon njeriu porse me ane te vullnetit te tij.Mos e ngataro krijimin e Zotit me detyrimin qe Zoti i ben njerzve.Zoti i kqa krjiuar njerzit me vullnet te lire dhe kete nuk ka kush ta kundershtoje.Po te shikosh kafshet pemet token planetet keto i nenshtrohen ligjeve te tij kozmologjike pa vullnet dmth jane te detyruar.Pra bimet thithin oksigjenin dhe nxjerrin dioksidin e karbonit naten ose te kunderten bejne diten.Lopa ha bar kurse luani ha mish.Kur i veprojne keto gjera nuk u sjell atyre dem ne konstruktin e tyre.
Kurse njeriu i eshte dhuruar vullnet  ai nuk eshte i obliguar si toka ose si bimet qe diten thithin dioksidin e karbonit e nxjerrin oskigjenin.Ato nuk mund te zgjedhin ndryshe psh te thithin oksigjeni  diten e te njherrin dioksidin e karbonit .Po keshtu dhe luani smund te haje bar sikurse dhe lopa smund te haje mish.Pra keto nuk e zoterojne vullnetin kurse njeriu mund te beje dicka qe mund te jete e keqe per te sepse ai zoteron vullnet.Njeriu mund te pije helm ose mund te pije duhan ose mund ti kundershtoje ligjet teologjike te Zotit.Dhe nese kafshet jane te krijuara dhe te caktuara per te ngren vetem nje ushqim te vetem sic eshte mishi per luanin dhe jo bari njeriu eshte ndryshe njeriu mund te haje dicka dhe mund ti sjelle dem atij ne konstrukt.Pikerisht ky dem qe i vjen njeriut eshte pasoje e vullnetit te lire qe ai zoteron dhe veprimit te te keqes me ane te ketij vullneti.hena nuk mund te rrotullohet ndryshe pervec asaj rruge te detyrueshme qe Zoti ia ka caktuar kurse njeriu ben dhe hudhje nga pallati.Pra njeriu eshte prodhues i te keqes porse furnizuesi me fuqi i qenies njerzore eshte Zoti dhe me kete energji njeriu prodhon te keqe e prandaj kjo e keqe quhet krijese e Zotit porse i atribohet si produkt i njeriut.Pra te shenderohet buka ne energji domosdo kalon ne ato ligje kozmologjike qe Zoti e ka krijuar njeriun.njeriu nuk i jep urdher  stomakut vepro qe buka te shenderrohet ne energji dhe me kete energji njeriu ta veje ne pune per  te kryer vullnetin e tij .PRA FUQIA PER KRYRJEN E VULLNETIT ISHTE PREJ LIGJEVE TE ZOTIT KURSE KOMADIMI I FUQISE ESHTE PREJ NJERIUT.ME KETE THEMI QE KRIJIMI ESHTE I zOTIT POR PRODUKTI ESHTE I NJERIUT.Pra e keqa eshte produkt njerzor pavarsisht se njeriu shfrytezon ligjet e Zotit ose krijesat e Zotit per te vepruar kete keqe.

_vijon se skam kohe tani_

----------


## Klevis2000

Sa per luciferin ose Iblisin ose satanain ky ishte me engjejt ne xhenet kur Allahu krijoi ademin a. s u tha Zoti nje urdher engje3jve dhe iblisit te gjithe engjejt e zbatuan urdherin kurse iblisi u tregua mendjemadh me urdheirn e Zotit dhe kishte cmire ndaj njeriut dhe per ket shkak u mallkua nga Zoti.pra ne fillim ai nuk ishte i keq por me vone nga mendjemadhesia dhe cmira u be i tille.




> sigurisht qe nuk ishte ilir, por a ka ndonje prove te dukshme qe besonte zoti dhe ishte vetem nje ai i pari..?? sipas jush ne vijme te gjithe nga nje incest gjigand, filluar nga Adami dhe Eva dhe riperseritur nga te mbijetuarit e arkes se Noas !!!


Incest mund ta quash ti me mynyren se si sot ne i gjykojme gjerat porse nuk eshte njeta gje me ate qe ka qene para mijera vjetesh.Kur nuk Egistonte kjo popullsi.Por kjo nuk do te thote qe njeriu e ka prejardhjen nga majmuni dhe se majmunet spasken bere incest per tu shumuar.Nejse kjo eshte ceshtje besimi porse shume gjera kane ndryshuar nga ajo kohe kur njeriu ishte dy ne toke dhe sot jane me miliarda.Konstrukti njerzor atehere ka qene ndryshe me ate qe eshte sot.Kane qene me te medhenj si njerez. Thuhet sipas fese islame qe Ademi ka qene rreth 30 metra dhe kete gje e vertetojne dhe zbulimet e shkencetareve per dinosauret te cilet sot ne kohen tone i gjen me permasa zvarranikesh sikurse dhe njeriu eshte zvogeluar. 




> jo me kot kam shtuar pas qe "Jo se une jam dakort me keto gjera,po te pakten kane nje sens llogjik !!!" keshtu qe, me vjen keq po nuk eshte thene si e ke menduar ti.. 
> Persa i perket pjeses tjeter, personalisht, kam pare vetem qe zoti te lejoje te perdoret emri i tij nga femijet e gjore qe shtrihen neper kartona, lypin dhe me kete rast t'i hedhin (ndonjehere !!) 20 lekesha.. Nuk kam pare asnjehere qe te ushqeje ndonjerin, ose ti shuaje etjen ndonje tjetri ..


darvin Zoti i ka dhene njeriut mendje dhe fuqi per ta shfrytezuar kur dikush shkoi tek profeti Muahmed a.s e i tha qe ti dhuronte dicka ai i dha disa leke dhe i tha shko bli nje sopate pastaj shko ne pyll puno dhe pre dru dhe pastaj shiti ato.Islami per ti dhene njeriut denjitet e ka ndaluar lypjen e njerzve pa nevoje dhe ne pasurine e te pasurve u kja caktuar pjese ose takse per te vraferit dhe shteti duhet te merret me ceshtje sociale.

Pastaj diku lart thoje qe Zoti eshte i padrejte.ne jemi besimtare muslimane i falemi Zotit perdite dhe e besojme ate dhe asnjehere nuk ankohemi pse Zoti sna ka dhene pasuri ne besimtareve por i ka dhen ateisteve kur ato e mohojne dhe e shajne Zotin.Pra duhet me ditur qe nuk kjo jete qellim ose banesa evetme per njeriun .Kjo eshte rruge ose dere qe do kalosh ti dhe une dhe si i varferi si i pasuri do sprovohet i varferi do sprovohet me durim se do te fitoje pasuri te lejuar dhe ne mynyr ete drejte dhe se i pasuri do sprovohet do jete arrogant apo do beje bamiresi dhe do ti ndihmoje te varferit apo do beje te kunderten.Sido qe te jete askush prej nesh nuk ka marre dhe nuk do te marre nga kjo bote vetem se dy metra  toke dhe veprat e tij.  





> Te lutem, mund te me gjesh ndonje prind qe femijen e tij ta denoje perjetesisht, se do te isha shume kurioz te dija c'lloj prindi eshte ai ?? Ligji i dhembshurise eshte kaq i pafuqishem ne kete rast ???!!pse nuk thua qarte qe ti personalisht po mbron mizorine !! "...te ka thene qe nese vepron keq do te denohesh e nese vepron mire do te shperblehesh..." - thua ti  ??!!po nese ai e ka ditur shume mire, se cfare lloj fundi do ndodhe me secilin nga ne, atehere c'te papritur pret zoti nga sjelljet tona..??!! Ai mban verbalet e nje procesi (Diten e Gjykimit !) qe jane te shkruara qe nga fillimi i koherave.. Ai eshte vete prokuror, vete gjykates vete avokat !! ose ne menyre banale mund ta krahasojme me nje ndeshje futbolli ku te dy skuadrat kane rene dakort per rezultatin dhe te gjithe spektatoret e dijne kete gje !! Ai zoti juaj me tere mend qe eshte nje skenarist i madherishem.. vetem se ne fund te fundit gjithcka per te eshte nje aktrim.. Ai ka kohe qe e di sesi do mbaroje ky "filmi" qe thoni ju !!! 
> 
> Te krijosh per te denuar, duke e krijuar vete kete situate.. Njerezisht ky quhet SADIZEM !! dhe mos u mundo me kot ta justifikosh se nuk mund ta pershkruash me emertim tjeter..


Duhet te dish qe Zoti nuk krahasohet me ndjenjen e prindit ndaj femise .Imagjino ti nje prind te cilit ti i thua qe sje babai im por babi im eshte dikush tjeter i thua nenes tende kur ajo eshte kujdesur per ty gjithe kohen qe ti ke jetuar se ti sje nena ime ti e shan vazhdimisht  dhe kujton se nena jote do te doje ty kur ti ia ke nxire jeten .

Ndryshe eshte me Zotin 
sepse Zoti eshte i drejte dhe kur ti e mohon ate dhe kur ai ta ke bere te qarte ty se mohimi dhe adhurimi i krijesave te tjera ke kete denim atehere pse fejeson Zotin per denimin qe te jep dhe nuk fajeson veten.Pse fajeson Zotin kur vete njerzit jane ato qe meritojne me shume te drejte kete denim per shkak te mohimit te tyre per shkak te arrogances se tyre kundrejt Zotit.Zoti te ka dhen te gjithe te mirat dhe ti ta shash ose adhurosh nje cope druri ose nje cope toke ose nje cope njeriu te vdekur ose te gjalle.Ti mendon se Zoti eshte i padrejte me ty kur te denon .E ke gabim i dashur eshte i drejti absolut dhe se ishe ti qe e meritove kete denim kur i beje gjerat me vetdije dhe mohoje me vetdije dhe ishe arrogant me vetdije kunder kujt .Kunder krijuesit te gjithesise.Ti je njeri dhe shume here e ther kafshet dhe i ha.Po keshtu shkel dhe milingona por asnjeher si ke thene pse ta bej une kete mos in ther kafshet po keshtu mos i demtoj bimet duke i gatuar , mos e pi ujin , mos ngrohem me dillel mos marr fryme me oksigjen po e quan veten Zot dhe kerkon llogari atij qe te krijoi qe kur te krijoi ste pyeti do te krijohesh apo jo.Apo dhe ketu ka bere gabim .Pse te pyeti qe te dhe jeten ,pse ste pyeti qe te dha syte pse ste pyeti pse te dha shendetin etj si keto.

E para si mendon tyi se Zoti duhet te jete i bute me ty kur ti i thua sadist kur ai te furnizuar me cdo gje te ka bere njeri normal me dy sy e te gjitha gjymtyret qe i ke ne rregull e kur vjen puna ti kerkon ta ofendosh ose shash e kush ti njeri qe po ta ngresh koken nga qielli e te thuash o Zot ti je sadist sdo ta kishe guximin ta beje kete,.Provoje veten ku je semure ose ngrije koken lart nga qielli ose hyp ne ndonje anije kozmike nese ke mundesi dhe shikoji miliarda galaktika dhe yje te cilat i nenshtrohen atij qe ti e quan sadist .
Nejse Ai eshte Zot dhe ty dhe mua sme ka pyetur kur krijoi gjithesine dhe yjet dhe token dhe kur te dha shpirtin ty dhe kur do ta marri shpirtin ty dhe mua.Ti je njeri e kur vjen puna ben nje lopate ose paguan dike si punetor dhe deshiron ti bindet urdherave te tua per shka se e paguan Ateher Zoti e meriton me shume qe ti bindesh atij dhe ta falenderosh ate dhe mos e kundershtosh dhe mos e mohosh dhe mos e shash me fjale sadist etj sepse mendja jote dhe e imja njekohesisht jane shume te vogla per te share ate qe eshte madheshtor.

te tjerat do ti sqaroj me vone inshalla.

----------


## Hendrix

jam regjistruar vetem dje te ky forum, por po ve re nje dukuri te tmerrshme..  


Problemi me sa eshohe te ti eshte gjendja e jote shpirterore,mu sikur edhe te gjithe ateistet,pasiqe nuk mund te kupton veten ben thirrje ne nje gjendje absurde,apo thene saktesisht ne gjendjen tende te mjerueshme.Edhe nese paraqitesh, as me keta as me ata  E kjo I dashur do te qoje ne nje rast te mirefillt psikik me te gjitha vecorit dhe simptomet e nje te smuri te vertete shpirterore dhe mendore.Me vjen shume keq(qe nuk njeh-apo nuk mundohesh-apo deri tani nuk ke mundur nga keta fetaret te cilet vetem paraqiten si fetare e ne  te vertete.mos te hy aty ku nuk duhet,thote populli- dhe me fale per keto shprehje,te lutem)te kupton detyren dhe mesazhin e fese.Detyra dhe mesazhi I fese(edhe krishtere edhe islame)nuk jane fshirja e instikteve natyrore,por modifikimi,ndreqja,kanalizimi dhe te drejtuarit,si dhe sjellja e tyre nen kontrollim dhe vetpermbajtje.Ngase instiktet nuk mmund dhe sduhet te asgjasohen,rrjedhoja e pashmangshme ne shoqerit ku ato shtypen ne emer te Zotit,besimit e fese dhe ku adhurimi I Zotit konsiderohet I paperputhshem me jeten,eshte vertete disfate e ketyre ideve dhe domethenive sublime,si dhe marrja ne hov e mbizotrimi I materializmit dhe formave tjera te te mendimit ateist e anti-fetare.
Prandaj duhet thene se besimtaret injorant! Dhe fetaret e genjeshtaret ne cdo shoqeri-te cilet per fat te keq jane te shumte dhe midis vete nesh ashtu siq e ke pare edhe vete-jane faktore madhor I animit te njerezve nga ateizmi-materializmi.



Krishtin dhe Muhametin na i kane sjelle nga larg, dhe te paret tane, iliret, nuk i kane patur fare..




Te lutem mos u merr me keso naivitete se te shohe shume te zgjuar.



Zoti nuk ekziston nen driten e zbulimeve te tanishme shkencore..




E as mos prit qe do ta zbuloje!sepse ajo nuk eshte e afte per kete.-se shkenca bazohet ne dy themele: teorik dhe praktik. Kur studiuesi fillon te zbuloje dhe shpjegoje ndonje fenomen te caktuar, se pari ne trurin e tij paraqitet idea, pastaj kjo ide shkon ne laborator ne te cilin kryhen eksperimentimet. Nese kete ide respektivisht teori e verteton eksperimentimi, atehere ajo teori fiton baze shkencore. Kjo teori shkencore mbetet gjer atehere kur ne vend te saj te vie ndonje teori me e plote e vertetuar me eksperimentime me te sakta.Shkenca e ndjek kete rruge ne zbulimin e shkaqeve dhe pasojave. Eskperimentet praktike zbulojne shkaqet e nje gjeje, gjurmet dhe pasojat, i orientojne shkaqet drejt shkaqeve, ndersa pasojat drejt pasojave. Ne kete menyre shkenca e ndjek rrugen ne kufij te probabilitetit (te mundshmes).Puna e shkences eshte e tille qe ndjek rrugen e hulumtimit shkencor, me cilesite dhe mangesite e tyre. Karakteristikat me kryesore te nje zbulimi shkencor jane preciziteti, vecantia dhe analiza detale. Shkenca eshte ne gjendje qe njeriut t'i ofroje me mija te dhena lidhur me ekzistimin e gjerave te vecanta. Ekzistojne te dyja keto pikepamje, mirepo ballafaqohet ajo materialiste me ate hyjnore kur kemi te bejme me ekzistimin ne kuptimin metafizik.Aftesia e shkences eshte e kufizuar me eksperimente, ajo i ndjek fenomenet e jashtem, gjersa keto fenomene i nenshtrohen eksperimentimit. Nderkaq, universi me te gjitha dimensionet e veta nuk i nenshtrohet eksperimenteve. Shkenca eshte ne gjendje te percjelle shkaqet dhe pasojat dhe gjurmet gjer ne nje kufi te caktuar ne realitetin pragmatik, mirepo kjo do ta shpjere ne rruge te pa krye. Shkenca eshte si fanar, eshte ne gjendje ta caje erresiren e nates gjer ne nje distance te caktuar. Shkenca nuk eshte ne gjendje ta hulumtoje parimin e krijimit dhe te fundit te botes, as mundet ta gjeje lidhjen ne mes te qellimit dhe padobishmerine e kesaj bote si dhe qellimin e ligjeve te saj, as mund ta kuptoje shkakun suprem ne univers, as lidhshmerine e njeriut me aktivitetin e universit, as e kupton jeten pas vdekjes. Prandaj shkenca ne kete nivel ndalet ndersa aktivitetin e merr persiper filozofia. Bota ne syte e shkences eshte si liber i vjeter, faqet e para dhe te fundit te ciles jane shqyer ashtu qe nuk dihet as fillimi as perfundimi i librit. Nga kjo mund te shihet se botekuptimi shkencor mbi boten eshte jo i plote. Shkenca na njohton vetem me disa pjese te botes ejo me njohjen e teresishme te botes dhe identitetin e saj. Te kuptuarit e botes nga ana e shkences eshte botekuptimi mbi elefantin nga ana e njerezve kur e zenen ne erresire. Keshtu, ai i cili e kape veshin e ele-fantit i behet se elfanti i gjason nje ventilatori, ai i cili e kape kemben e elefantit i behet se i gjason nje shtylle, ndersa ai i cili e preke shpinen e elefantit i behet se i gjason shtratit.(mos ta zgjase mos te behem sikur ai I cili ka thene ,mire e kam dhe hiq sdo te ndalem )Te kisha preferuar te lexon nje teme te cilen e kam pas postuar ne Mesime nga Kurani me titull CKA ESHTE FILOZOFIA(nese besimtaret nuk e kane fshire).





VULLNETI I LIRE (absurditeti ne vazhdim !!!)

Ju (ose mesimet qe ju keni futur ne koke) menjehere do me pergjigjeni, qe : "Nje person e zgjedh vete rrugen e tij..dmth, shkon ne ferr ose jo !" .. Po si mund te jete dicka e lire kur duhet te marresh parasysh pasojat ??!! kjo eshte si te te vene nje tyte arme ne koke e te te thone:"Pije kete ose perndryshe..Mund edhe mos ta pish, por duhet te marresh parasysh pasojat !!".. 
Vertet mendoni qe ne kemi nje vullnet te lire ne kete ceshtje ??sigurisht qe JO


 Sigurisht qe PO !! (apo ti e ke(apo ta kane) future ne koke se liria nuk ekziston ne fe!

Ekziston nje qeshtje e mirenjohur ne filozofi e teologji dhe nje dikutim ne etike me titull percaktimi dhe liria e zgjedhjes pyetja eshte nese njeriu eshte I detyruar ne veprimet e tij dhe se ka lirine e te zgjedhurit,apo eshte i lire dhe i emancipuar ne to? Nese percaktimi I Zotit eshte I gjithanshem dhe perfshine tere gjerat dhe ngjarjet apo jo.Dhe,nese eshte I gjitheanshem,cdo te behet me lirine e njeriut dhe vullnetin e lire? A eshte e mundur qe fati nga Zoti te jete I gjitheperfshires e nderkohe njeriu te jete I pavaruar dhe I lire? 
*A edi! Pergjegjja eshte se PO*(vetem duhesh te kerkon literature te pershtatshme per kete dhe asgje tjeter)
Edhe kjo eshte e vertete,se mendimtaret siq jane *jean Paul Sartre* kane pasur problem dhe virtiten te humbur ne labirintet e kesaj teme,sepse ne filozofin e tyre jane mbeshtetur tek ceshtja e zgjedhjes dhe lirise dhe sduan ta pranojne Zotin.Ai ne nje liber te tij Ekzistencializmi eshte Humanizem- thote: _Ngaqe besoje ne liri,nuk mund te besoje ne Zot.sepse nese pranoj Zotin,duhet te pranoje dhe fatin e keshtu do me duhet te heq dore nga liria e njeriut,dhe ngase deshiroje ta pranoje lirine dhe e dua e kam besim tek ajo,atehere nuk mund te besoje ne Zot._  
Sipas kendeveshtrimit te fese,te besuarit ne Zot eshte barabarte me ate qe njeriu te jete ilire dhe I pashtrenguar,liria eshte kuptim I vertete I thelbit te njeriut.shemb.Kurani e paraqet Zotin teper te lartesuar dhe vullnetin e Tij e tregon si gjithedepertues,por edhe mbron fuqimisht lirine njerezore: _Mos valle eshte e larget koha kur njeriu sishte I denje te permendej? Ne e krijum njeriun prej nje langu te bashkedyzuar per te sprovuar ate,andaj e bejme te degjon e te shohe.Padyshim,ne e udhezuam ate ne rruge te drejte dhe atij I lihet te zgjedhee jete mirenjohes apo perbuzes._  
Doktrina e percaktimit te (fatit) ne traditen traditen teologjike ne perendim I ka rrenjet ne Shen Augustinin,sipas te cilit te drejtet dhe mekataret jane percakltuar nga Zoti.Ne mesjete,Martin Luter e mbante percaktimin individual te fatit nje zgjedhje te Perendise.Ndersa John Calvin ne vepren e tij -Institucionet e fese se Krishtere- shkoi akoma edhe me tej me konceptin e tij te dyfisht te percaktimit te fatit disa-thote ai-jane percaktuar per shpetim te perhershem dhe te tjeret per denim te perjetshem.Me shfaqjen e  reformave protestante ne shek.XVII filloi debate mbi percaktimin dhe vullnetin e lire,cka solli nje serri te gjate perpjekjesh per pajtim,si dhe abuzime burgosje e syrgjynosje te teologeve e keshtu me radheEdhe ne Islam pate debate te gjata,ku disa shkolla perkrahnin idene e detyrimit ne veprimet e njeriut,duke u mbeshtetur ne kuptimin e jashtem te disa vargjeve Kuranore dhe duke mos u ndalur per tu thelluar ne kuptimin e vertete.Edhe sot ne disa shkolla te krishterimit dhe islamit gjendja eshte e njejte.Por kjo ty nuk te jep te drejte ti paraqet ato me nje ironi aq ofenduese.Keto jane tema per te cilat nuk mund kush do, te paraqet opinionin e tij,e ma se paku ti,sepse nuk ke njohuri as themelore per kete.Qeshtja e determinizmit dhe Vullneti I Lire eshte nder me te veshtirat per tu zgjidhur teologjikisht,sepse ajo perfshine nje realitet qe e tejkalon dikotomine e arsyes diskutuese.




Te vetmet te ashtequajturA prova te ekzistences se tij jane librat e shenjte (Kuran,Bibel)



Darwin per kete pyetje duhesh te thellohesh ne librat filozofik(jo shkencore(nese ke aftesi te kupton, e me sa e shohe une ti kete mund ta bene)per te gjetur pergjigje.Une nuk kam mundesi,e as qe eshte e mundshme ketu ne forum te rrehim kete qeshtje,sepse per kete duhet SHUME kohe.Por shkurtimisht dhe thjeshte,argumenti me I perhapur te Mendimtaret dhe filozofet qe ka te beje me ekzistencen e Zotit eshte ai mbi skicimin.Shemb.Kurani permend krijesat e botes si Aje-t  d.m.th. shenja nga Zoti.Zakonisht thuhet se struktura dhe rendi I perkryer I gjerave jane prove per ekzistencen e nje force kordinuese.Thuhet se ky argument-ndryshe nga te tjeret sic jane ai I Levizesit te Pare,domosdoshmerise dhe mundesise,si dhe argumenti I te ardhurit ne ekzistence dhe perjetesise dhe ai I te besueshmve,te cilet kane thelb te paster filozofik,teologjik dhe racional-eshte nje argument natyrore dhe ne pergjithesi empiric.Ai ka thelb te zbatueshem dhe I ngjan te gjitha argumenteve dhe vertetimeve te tjera qe jane fryt I pervojes njerezore.Ta permend ketu nje filozof skocez I shek.XVIII *David Hume*,ai ka hudhur nje dyshime mbi kjete argument dhe qe athere shume njerez(dhe filozof materialist) ende kane mendimin se argumenti mbi rregullsine,qe eshte mbeshtetesia me e madhe e besimtareve,e ka humbur besueshmerin e vet.Mosbesimi ne te argumentuarit per ekzistencen e Zotit e sidomes ne argumentimin e skicimit,bejne pjese ne shkaqet e animit nga materializmi.zr.Hume shkroi nje liber me titull -Dialogje mbi Religjionin Natyror- Ne ate liber,nje person fiktif,I quajtur Cleanthes,mbron argumentin e planit te perkryer,ndersa personi tjeter imagjinar,me emrin Phillo e sulmon ate e keshtu keta dy persona zhvillojne debatin.Edhe pse Hume nuk eshte materialist,ai vetem perpiqet te vertetoje se argumenti I paraqitur nga besimtaret ska baze shkencore,cka perben te njejtin rast me ate te materialisteve.Ai mendon se te besuarit eshte vetem qeshtje zemre dhe nese argumenti I skicimit mund te pervetesohet si baze racionale.Ai ne kete liber thote se(shkurt.sepse nuk kam mundesi me teper te shkruaj)Po e zeme se kjo bote eshte me e mira e mundshme;kjo perseri nuk perben prove per ekzistencen e nje Zoti te madherueshem,I Cili eshte perkryerje absolute dhe thelb I paster,I vete-mjaftueshem dhe Qenia e Domosdoshme.Kjo sepse athere,ky argument do te ishte prove per ekzistencen e Zotit te Lartemadheruar nese do te vertetonte qe kjo bote,perveq te qenit me e persosura,dhe se nje me e mire se ajo smund te merret me mend,eshte bota e pare qe ka krijuar Zoti dhe se me pare Zoti skishte pervoje ne krijimin e tij dhe se gradualisht e persosi mjeshterin e tij,e perveq kesaj nuk imitoi mjeshtrin e askujt.Mirepo,asnjera prejj ketyre nuk jane te vertetueshme.Nga ta dime ne se krijuese I kesaj bote nuk e ka kopjuar kete mjeshteri nga nje vend tjeter? Dhe,si e dime qe ne rrjedhen e perjetesise se ka perserritur  dhe shijuar  vete mjeshtrin e krijimit te botes se ka arritur gradualisht ate dhe nje perparim kaq te madh ne zanat se ka arritur pak nga pak? Krahas kesaj,ne boten ekzistuese vihen re te meta,ligesi dhe gjera te shemtuara qe nuk puthiten ne urtesin e persosur Hyjnore,sic jane stuhit dhe permbytjet,termetet,smundjet ,fatekeqesit e tjerasic  I ceke ti(lol).
Per te gjitha keto pytje te tija ekzistojne pergjigjet e sakta.Por me beso eshte shume veshtire qe une ato tani ketu ti shkruaj-por nese vrtete ke deshire te madhe, athere do te me obligon edhe ta beje kete.Kete mund ta bene edhe vete,nese kerkon libra te mendimtareve dhe filozofeve te cilet e rahin kete qeshtje.Me fale, Darwin,por  nga pyetjet qe I ke parashtruar,nuk je ne rrjedhat e filozofise dhe te Mendimtareve te shekullit XX e XXI(per kete ke mbetur shume mbrapa,cka nuk do te thote se nuk mund ta arrine shume shpejte-pasi qe je shume I kthjellt).





ZOTI KRIJUES I TE MIRES DHE TE KEQES



Jo i dashur,feja nuk e thete kete.Kete e thone besimtaret te kuptimit te manget.Feja na meson se e MIRA dhe E KEQJA jane plotesisht kuptime relative dhe se dicka e keqe apo e mire jane vetem ne krahasim apo ne ndonje relacion me dicka tjeter,e kursesi vet-vetiu. Dhe vertete cdo here eshte ashtu,po e njejta gje mvaret nga situata,gjendja apo nga ai I cili veshtron,se aeshte e dobishme apo e damshme.Qe do te thote se,asnje ekzistence per nga esenca e saj nuk eshte e mire apo e keqe.Vetem ne krahasim me ekzistencen tjeter mund te flasim mbi keto terme.Kjo cka eshte me e randesishme,eshte ajo se ekziston perfundimi se nuk ekziston asgje e qe nga esenca e saj eshte e keqe.Prandaj,ne shume raste eshte qesharake,kur njerezit,e me e keqja besimtaret thone:Zoti e ka krijuar edhe te miren edhe te keqen!!!



Pyetjet qe ti parashtron me poshte ne shkrimin tend,nuk ma terheqen vemendjen,sepse nuk jane te reja,ato ka kohe qe jane parashtruar nga mendimtaret ateist,dhe te theme te drejten ato ka kohe qe jane te hudhura posht me argumente nga mendimtaret dhe filozofet boterore dhe keto pyetje qe i parashtron mund te gjene qe thote populli ne *pazarin e vjeter*.




Me fale qe nuk munda te pergjigjem me gjeresisht.Sepse vertet keto pyetje kerkojne nje kohe shume te madhe.

Te deshiroje cdo te mire  - HENDRIX

ps.  *Darwin*,ai ka qene nje besimtare i forte.

----------


## darwin

> Degjo darvin une e di qe shume prej mendimeve te tua jane filozofike dhe te mbeshtetura shume ne shkrimet e niches ose kantit dhe keto dy filozofe kane folur per fene duke njohur mesimet e krishterimit i cili ne shume gjera ka kundershtime me islamin dhe me perkufizimet dhe konceptet qe jane ne islam per shume arsye qe nuk eshte tema ti permend.





Disa nga arsyetimet qe une permenda, nuk jane te influencura as nga Nice dhe Kant, as nga ndonje "fushe magnetike" e krishtere.. Perkundrazi, mbeshteten ne konceptet universale te perbashketa qe kane fete monoteiste (Zoti i perjetshem, Krijues, I Gjithemeshirshem, I Gjithedituri, etj fjale, qe kane parashtese - Gjithe) dhe ne *llogjike njerezore..*








> Atehere shprehu mire pa metafora dhe se Zoti nuk eshte gjithckaja per ta ditur .Ai eshte i ndare nga krijesat dhe krijesat te ndara prej tij.Ky koncept qe thua ti qe Zoti eshte gjithckaja eshte koncept i natyralisteve qe thojne natyra eshte Zoti .Nuk mund te jete Zoti gjithckaja sepse ne ate gjithcka gjendet dhe jashtqitjete e njerzve dhe kafsheve.Zoti eshte krijuesi i gjithckaje dhe i lartesaur mbi qiejt.Po ta shikosh kete shume njerez kur lusin Zotin e ngrejne shikimin nga qielli si pasoje e skalitjes ne shpirt te ketij besimi nga ana e Zotit asnje njeri nuk drejtohet nga toka shtepia per tu lutur Zotin pra vete instikti njerzor tregon per ndarje e Zotit nga krijesat dhe ndjesine se ai eshte mbi qiej.




Nuk e dija qe zoti juaj na qenkerka i ndare nga zona ku jetojme ne, toka.. Dhe meqenese ti vete po e pershkruan si dicka qe eshte "aty diku lart", atehere, sipas vete fjaleve te tua, i bie qe ai te jete dicka qe NDODHET, PREHET, RRI DIKU..(qofte kjo dhe ne sens spiritual !!). Ketu po shkel sensin gjithe universal te tij, sepse e percakton si nje subjekt spiritual ose dhe material por qe mbase mund te studiohet dhe nga shkenca e gjeografise. Ne nje ane thua qe gjithesia eshte nje therime ne doren e tij, ne anen tjeter e percakton fare mire se ku duhet te ndodhet "Toka e Zjarrit", diku ne hapesire.. Sa per lartesimin ne qiell, do te desha te dija se cfare konsiderohet qiell nga ju ?? Nqs eshte dicka si ajo qe ne shikojme cdo dite e cdo nate, nuk ka rrezik qe sonda "Galileo" e nisur drejt hapesires pa drejtim te percaktuar, te perplaset aksidentalisht me te ?? Ajo vertet ka kaluar mbase pertej shprehjes "mbi qiej" po deri me sot thuhet qe nuk ka hasur ne asgje pervec planeteve qe dihen, dhe tani po udheton jashte sistemit diellor..
Sa per ate qe njerezit ngrejne syte ne qiell "lart nga zoti" po te kujtoj se rrufeja dhe bubullima quheshin me pare, nga ju FETARET, zemerimi dhe zeri i tij.. A e ben kjo kete fakt te vertete??!! Keshtu qe hapesiren qe ndodhet mbi syte tane, fare kollaj e emertojne dhe ashtu si thua ti (eshte edhe fare e thjeshte, po ta vesh re!!).
Eshte natyra njerezore qe i ben njerezit te ngrejne syte lart.. Njeriu kerkon gjithmone te kete ndjesi lirie brenda vetes.. Pamja eshte me e gjere dhe e hapur, ngjyra eshte bojeqielli ose yjet jane terheqes.. Vjen natyrale !!!! P.sh. une vete nuk di qe njerezit te zgjedhin me qejf te punojne ne miniera ose varrmihes.. edhe kjo eshte natyrale sepse eshte depresive si ide (pavaresisht se nuk ka asgje te keqe, sepse eshte pune dhe ajo!).







> Kur them feja eshte universale ka kuptimin qe ajo nuk eshte e perkufizuar ne kuptimin e nacionalizmit dmth ti perkasi vetm nje kombi ose nje rrace te caktuar.Prandaj nesae nje fe ben dallime ose vecon nje grup te caktuar njerzish te nje rrace ose nje kombi ajo nuk eshte fe hyjnore dhe fe universale eshte fe e shpikur prej njerzve per qellime te ndryshme.besoj se me kuptove ne lidhje me fjalen universale.



u kuptuam shume mire !! dhe megjithese ne si komb kemi patur tre fe te ndryshme(ose dy, varet si e shikon), dhe mbase kjo ka qene edhe nje difekt i yni, por nga ana tjeter kemi patur kete tolerance te mrekullueshme fetare (por nisur nga shenjat qe ve re ketu, kam frike se do filloni te punoni te gjitha palet qe ta minoni !!!)







> Nuk ka sesi te jete Zoti ne shtepi ose i perzier me krijesat si mund te themi qe Zoti eshte ne banjo ose brenda ne shtepi.Pse kaq i vogel eshte Zoti .Pra une te thashe qe qeijt dhe toka jane si therrime ne dorne e Zotit atehere si mund te themi Zoti eshte ne shtepi kur shtepia eshte nje neutron para kesaj gjithesie e cila eshte si therrime ne dore te Zotit.





me ke lexuar gabim.. Kam thene NJE COPEZ E TIJ duhet te ndodhet dhe ne shtepi.. dhe eshte ne sens hipotetik, por qe nuk mund ta mohosh.. Ne sensin qe ai ndodhet kudo, jo vetem ne "destinacionin e linjes Tokio - hapesire(?)"..






> Gabimi gjithmone ka qene nje veprim qe qe Zoti e ka quajtur te tille dhe kriteri e gabimit i cakton vetem Zoti.



keto ishin fjale te arta !! dhe kete e beni ju qe te gjithe. Kjo perkthehet ndryshe : Mos na gjykoni ne, njerezit e fese (qe fshiheni prapa emrit te zotit), dhe eshte vene ne zbatim qe ne diten e pare qe kane lindur keto gjera.. Ne rast se ai ekziston (sic thua ti !) atehere pak a shume ai ka frike "te votohet" nga krijesat e tij, dhe nuk pranon asnje lloj analize mbi te..







> Gabimi eshte mekati ose gjynahi me i madh ne nocionin hyjnor eshte padrejtesia .Porse kjo ndahet ne disa pjese .Ka padrejtesi qe Zoti i fal ka padrejtesi qe Zoti nuk i fal.Padrejtesite qe njeriu e ben dhe Zoti nuk e fal eshte adhurimi dhe kerkimi i ndihmes prej krijesave ose e quajtur ndryshe idhujtaria.Ose mohimi i Zotit, i cilesive te tij shtremberimi i cilesive te tij dhe atributeve te tij.Keto padrejtesi Zoti nuk e fal dhe kjo ka qene qellimi i ardhjes se gjithe profeteve largimi i njerzve nga adhurimi i krijesave dhe shtremebrimi dhe mohimi i Zotit.
> Padrejtesite e tjera jane vrasja vjedhja te cilat sigurisht kane denim por denimi i tyre nuk eshte i perhershem.Kurse per padrejtesine e pare vjen denim i perhershem.




Ja ku doli absurditeti ne triumfin e vet !! Dmth, nuk ka rendesi, ti mund te vrasesh poshte e lart, mund te besh keq sa te duash, mjafton qe te besh per nje fare kohe "pune korrektonjese" dhe serish mund te shkosh ne "gjirin e ngrohte te Partise"..
Kurse ne rastin tjeter nuk ka fare rendesi, se cfare veprimesh ti ke kryer ne jeten tende, sa mund te kesh ndihmuar te tjeret ne nevoje (dhe nuk eshte e domosdoshme te jesh besimtar, per te kryer keto gjera.. mjafton te jesh Njeri!), pra sa gjera pozitive nje njeri mund te kete sjelle, ai nuk mund te jete kurre ne nivelin e vrasesit, genjeshtarit, shfrytezuesit, sepse ai ka MOHUAR krijuesin, pra denohet per "Agjitacion e propagande kunder pushtetit te palekundur" dhe krijuesi e ndjen te nevojshme qe ta "skuqe" perjetesisht !! a e kupton dhe vete se cfare je duke thene ????!!!!







> Diku aty lart me kishe shkruar .Pse e denon prindi femijen e tij me denim te perhershem .E para punes Zoti nuk eshte prindi yne prape ky nje koncept kristian Zoti eshte krijuesi jone dhe se ai ka vene disa rregulla per krijesat e tij me ane te cilave do ti shperbleje ose denoje ato sipas veprimit ose kundershtimit te ketyre rregullave.




Jo cdo gje duhet ta marresh fjale per fjale !!!!! here tjeter do te them qe jemi KUKULLAT e tij ne menyre qe ai te konceptohet si  i jati i Pinokut, qe ne te vertete nuk ishte babai i tij natyral...






> Zoti nuk i do te gjithe njerzit njesoj .Ai do ate i cili i zbaton rregullat dhe ligjet e tij ate qe e lut dhe e adhuron dhe nuk e do ate qe e kundershton e shan shpif dhe shtremberon emrat dhe cilesite e Tij.Eshte absurde me thene qe Zoti e do ateistin.Porse nga meshira e tij eshte se ai e le ate te jetoje dhe nuk ia jep denimin menjehere qe ai mos kete argument per te keqiat e tij dhe i jep kohe per ndryshim te vetes se tij.Mirepo ka prej atyre qe e kuptojne se e kane gabim kur mundohen te gjykojne Zotin se eshte i padrejte ose i pameshirshem ose keshtu dhe ashtu ka prej atyre qe jane aq arrogante saqe se kuptojne qe jane krijesa shume te vogla per te gjykuar per krijuesin e tyre madheshtor.





Ai nuk i do te gjithe njerezit njesoj ???!!!!!!!  edhe kjo ishte e bukur.. Faleminderit, po po mesoj se njerezit qenkan ku e ku me lart se "persosmeria" qe ju keni pershkruar ne "librat tuaj te shenjte"... edhe njerezit, i duan te gjithe femijet e tyre njesoj !!!







> Pra une jam dakort se shqiptaret duhet te punojne per shqiperine por jo ta bejme shqiperine qellim jete sepse fundi fundit shqiperia eshte cope trualli i cili na sherben ne njerzve jemi vendosur ne kete vend pa deshiren tone .Pra qellimi njeriut ne kete bote nuk eshte puna ose ndihma ndaj atdheut te tij .ky eshte nocian nacionalist.Duhet me qene me shume globalist.Njeriu eshte njeri dhe duhet te perpiqet jo vetem per atdheun e tij por per familjne  tij dhe njerzit ne teresi.Duam apo sduam ne vete domosdoshmeria njerzore per te punuar na con ne ndihmesen qe i japim vetes familjes dhe atdheut.Porse jo ta bejme atdhuen qellim unik tonin ose qellim ne vetvete ose qellim te gezistences sone.






Atdheu eshte gjeja me e rendesishme !! Dhe kjo nuk duhet te jete, duke i rene ne qafe kombeve fqinj, por duke u perpjekur ne ate qe te japesh me te miren per te.. Sa per te qenit me shume global (qofte edhe fetar!!), te lutem kete duhet  t'ja permendesh si ide njerezve qe rrine ne radhet e ambasadave... Mund te kesh reagime interesante !!









> Prape gjykon duke njohur fene krishtere dhe jep gjykime te pergjigthshme teologjike.





*Kjo eshte ajo qe mua nuk me pelqen!!*  Kam dhene gjykime te pergjithshme teologjike gjithmone( pa dallim!!), dhe ne rast se kam bere duke u bazuar te krishterimi, te kerkoj falje meqenese te kam futur dhe ty ne ate "kallep".. Po nuk me pelqen ky lloj sensi qe ndjehet ne fjalet e tua " E verteta jemi ne, dhe ata e kane gabim!!"..
shume mire atehere, meqenese je musliman dua te te bej nje pyetje..
Ka shume hoxhallare e imame ne lindjen e mesme, qe kane deklaruar Xhihadin (luften e shenjte) kunder "te pabeseve"..Dhe duke vrare "nje te pabese" (i cili eshte nje urdher per  te gjithe besimtaret!) ata kane te siguruar "nje vend ne parajse"( me duket se thuhet ne kuran, apo jo??) .. Neqofte se kjo eshte e vertete, a mund te me sqarosh cfare perkufizohet " i pabese" (Jo vetem ke quajne ata, por ke quan ti vete !!)  ???










> Kur themi e  mire dhe  keqe jane te dyja atribute ose produkte qe i prodhon njeriu porse me ane te vullnetit te tij.Mos e ngataro krijimin e Zotit me detyrimin qe Zoti i ben njerzve.Zoti i kqa krjiuar njerzit me vullnet te lire dhe kete nuk ka kush ta kundershtoje.






Kjo mund te kundershtohet dite e nate.. Nuk me je pergjigjur pyetjes qe kam bere qe ne fillim : A quhet vullnet i lire, kur ti zgjedh duke patur parasysh denimim???!!  Ky eshte vullnet i IMPONUAR ose rrethanor (dhe po te shikosh une po flas sipas llogjikes tende, sepse per ate qe mendoj une, nuk ka fare pse ti futem kesaj llogjike !!)
Shikoje vete cfare ke shkruar.... *DETYRIM dhe I LIRE !!! nuk rrine dot as bashke si fjale..*






> Pra njeriu eshte prodhues i te keqes porse furnizuesi me fuqi i qenies njerzore eshte Zoti dhe me kete energji njeriu prodhon te keqe e prandaj kjo e keqe quhet krijese e Zotit porse i atribohet si produkt i njeriut.Pra te shenderohet buka ne energji domosdo kalon ne ato ligje kozmologjike qe Zoti e ka krijuar njeriun.njeriu nuk i jep urdher  stomakut vepro qe buka te shenderrohet ne energji dhe me kete energji njeriu ta veje ne pune per  te kryer vullnetin e tij .PRA FUQIA PER KRYRJEN E VULLNETIT ISHTE PREJ LIGJEVE TE ZOTIT KURSE KOMADIMI I FUQISE ESHTE PREJ NJERIUT.ME KETE THEMI QE KRIJIMI ESHTE I zOTIT POR PRODUKTI ESHTE I NJERIUT.Pra e keqa eshte produkt njerzor pavarsisht se njeriu shfrytezon ligjet e Zotit ose krijesat e Zotit per te vepruar kete keqe.





uuuff, kjo po behet e lodhshme.. Muzika : Zoti, Teksti: Zoti, fishkellimat duhet t'i marre njeriu... Akoma nuk e kupton qe sipas jush zoti ka kurdisur nje mekanizem?? Ai di fare mire rrotullimin e cdo rondeleje qe ka brenda...








> Sa per luciferin ose Iblisin ose satanain ky ishte me engjejt ne xhenet kur Allahu krijoi ademin a. s u tha Zoti nje urdher engje3jve dhe iblisit te gjithe engjejt e zbatuan urdherin kurse iblisi u tregua mendjemadh me urdheirn e Zotit dhe kishte cmire ndaj njeriut dhe per ket shkak u mallkua nga Zoti.pra ne fillim ai nuk ishte i keq por me vone nga mendjemadhesia dhe cmira u be i tille.




Tani me fal, sepse po e thua sikur zoti qenka treguar jo-vigjilent ose naiv !!! A di zoti gjithcka qe do ndodhe?? Madje *a e shkruan ai vete historine universale??*  Ai e dinte fare mire per ate do te ndodhte, megjithate sikur nuk ndryshoi skenar, apo jo ???? Pra, ai e ka shijuar thellesisht (me ndonje cigare ne dore mbase !!) ate qe *DO TE NDODHTE...* (kjo eshte ajo qe thua ti, po une vetem sa e ilustrova pak!)






> Incest mund ta quash ti me mynyren se si sot ne i gjykojme gjerat porse nuk eshte njeta gje me ate qe ka qene para mijera vjetesh.Kur nuk Egistonte kjo popullsi.Por kjo nuk do te thote qe njeriu e ka prejardhjen nga majmuni dhe se majmunet spasken bere incest per tu shumuar.





Une nuk e di me siguri, po sinqerisht me duket ku e ku me e besueshme ajo e Charles Darwin sesa ajo qe thoni ju.. Dhe perderisa majmuni ka qene para-njeriu (sipas asaj qe kundershtoni ju!) atehere sigurisht qe nuk ka patur vetem dy majmuna themelore nga te cilet dolen te gjithe _homo erectus.._



Megjithate, nuk ke kthyer pergjigje per gjerat qe kam pyetur, dhe nuk do te shkojme asgjekundi ne kete menyre...

----------


## Hendrix

[QUOTENuk e dija qe zoti juaj na qenkerka i ndare nga zona ku jetojme ne, toka.. Dhe meqenese ti vete po e pershkruan si dicka qe eshte "aty diku lart", atehere, sipas vete fjaleve te tua, i bie qe ai te jete dicka qe NDODHET, PREHET, RRI DIKU..(qofte kjo dhe ne sens spiritual !!). Ketu po shkel sensin gjithe universal te tij, sepse e percakton si nje subjekt spiritual ose dhe material por qe mbase mund te studiohet dhe nga shkenca e gjeografise. Ne nje ane thua qe gjithesia eshte nje therime ne doren e tij, ne anen tjeter e percakton fare mire se ku duhet te ndodhet "Toka e Zjarrit", diku ne hapesire.. Sa per lartesimin ne qiell, do te desha te dija se cfare konsiderohet qiell nga ju ?? Nqs eshte dicka si ajo qe ne shikojme cdo dite e cdo nate, nuk ka rrezik qe sonda "Galileo" e nisur drejt hapesires pa drejtim te percaktuar, te perplaset aksidentalisht me te ?? Ajo vertet ka kaluar mbase pertej shprehjes "mbi qiej" po deri me sot thuhet qe nuk ka hasur ne asgje pervec planeteve qe dihen, dhe tani po udheton jashte sistemit diellor..
Sa per ate qe njerezit ngrejne syte ne qiell "lart nga zoti" po te kujtoj se rrufeja dhe bubullima quheshin me pare, nga ju FETARET, zemerimi dhe zeri i tij.. A e ben kjo kete fakt te vertete??!! Keshtu qe hapesiren qe ndodhet mbi syte tane, fare kollaj e emertojne dhe ashtu si thua ti (eshte edhe fare e thjeshte, po ta vesh re!!).
Eshte natyra njerezore qe i ben njerezit te ngrejne syte lart.. Njeriu kerkon gjithmone te kete ndjesi lirie brenda vetes.. Pamja eshte me e gjere dhe e hapur, ngjyra eshte bojeqielli ose yjet jane terheqes.. Vjen natyrale !!!! P.sh. une vete nuk di qe njerezit te zgjedhin me qejf te punojne ne miniera ose varrmihes.. edhe kjo eshte natyrale sepse eshte depresive si ide (pavaresisht se nuk ka asgje te keqe, sepse eshte pune dhe ajo!).QUOTE]



Darwin,pergjigja ishte vertete thelbesore(te pershendes per kete),kjo eshte ajo qe jobesimtaret ju kane larguar fese.


Mire u ndegjofshim -HENDRIX

----------


## Klevis2000

> Nuk e dija qe zoti juaj na qenkerka i ndare nga zona ku jetojme ne, toka.. Dhe meqenese ti vete po e pershkruan si dicka qe eshte "aty diku lart", atehere, sipas vete fjaleve te tua, i bie qe ai te jete dicka qe NDODHET, PREHET, RRI DIKU..(qofte kjo dhe ne sens spiritual !!). Ketu po shkel sensin gjithe universal te tij, sepse e percakton si nje subjekt spiritual ose dhe material por qe mbase mund te studiohet dhe nga shkenca e gjeografise. Ne nje ane thua qe gjithesia eshte nje therime ne doren e tij, ne anen tjeter e percakton fare mire se ku duhet te ndodhet "Toka e Zjarrit", diku ne hapesire.. Sa per lartesimin ne qiell, do te desha te dija se cfare konsiderohet qiell nga ju ?? Nqs eshte dicka si ajo qe ne shikojme cdo dite e cdo nate, nuk ka rrezik qe sonda "Galileo" e nisur drejt hapesires pa drejtim te percaktuar, te perplaset aksidentalisht me te ?? Ajo vertet ka kaluar mbase pertej shprehjes "mbi qiej" po deri me sot thuhet qe nuk ka hasur ne asgje pervec planeteve qe dihen, dhe tani po udheton jashte sistemit diellor..
> Sa per ate qe njerezit ngrejne syte ne qiell "lart nga zoti" po te kujtoj se rrufeja dhe bubullima quheshin me pare, nga ju FETARET, zemerimi dhe zeri i tij.. A e ben kjo kete fakt te vertete??!! Keshtu qe hapesiren qe ndodhet mbi syte tane, fare kollaj e emertojne dhe ashtu si thua ti (eshte edhe fare e thjeshte, po ta vesh re!!).
> Eshte natyra njerezore qe i ben njerezit te ngrejne syte lart.. Njeriu kerkon gjithmone te kete ndjesi lirie brenda vetes.. Pamja eshte me e gjere dhe e hapur, ngjyra eshte bojeqielli ose yjet jane terheqes.. Vjen natyrale !!!! P.sh. une vete nuk di qe njerezit te zgjedhin me qejf te punojne ne miniera ose varrmihes.. edhe kjo eshte natyrale sepse eshte depresive si ide (pavaresisht se nuk ka asgje te keqe, sepse eshte pune dhe ajo!).


Tani une mendoj se dialogu yne do jete shume i veshtire sepse nuk jemi drejteperdrejte ne relaitet qe ta kuptojme njeri tjetrin me mire dhe kete e kam me shume per ty.Nese ke dicka qe nuk e kupton ne fjalet e mia ose nuk te kam shpjeguar tamam mund ti kthehemi prape asaj.


Tani per te sqaruar duhet te dialogoj me rregulla ne mynyre qe mos i kthehemi te njejtes ceshtje 5 here.

Ligjet e Zotit jane dy lloje.

Ligje kozmologjike dhe ligjet Teologjike

Ne ligjet kosmologjike hyjne cdo gje e cila eshte jashte vullnetit tone dhe ajo qe ne zakonisht e quajme ligj i natyres e cila eshte krijuar nga Zoti.(rrotullimi i tokes, Lindja dhe prendimi i diellit, punimi i trurit dhe ndjeshmeria nervore, rrahja e zemres , punimi stomakut i veshkave, frymemarrja etj si keto qe njeriu nuk mund ti komandoje .

Ligjet teologjike ose fetare jane ligjet qe Zoti i ka lene ne deshire te njeriut dhe njeriu i kryen ato me ane te vullnetit te Tij.Psh besimi morali veprat e mira etj si keto.


Ne jemi njere darvin dhe duhet te gjykojme si njerez dhe mos marrim rolin e Zotit ose  njeriut arrogant kundrejt krijuesit se tij.
Ne kohen e profetit Ibrahim ishte nje sundimtar dhe i thoshte vetes Zot dhe kur Ibrahimi i tha qe Zoti im sjell jete dhe vdekje.Ky donte te rivalizohesh me Zotin dhe i tha edhe une sjell jete dhe sjell vdekje,Dhe mori nje skllav dhe e liroi dhe mori nje njeri tjeter dhe e vrau.Atehere Ibrahimi ky profet i larte i tha Zoti im e sjell diellin nga lindja ne perendim sille ti nga perendimi ne lindje.Ngeci sundimtari sepse lindja dhe perendimi i diellit ishte ne doren e Zotit dhe i nenshtrohet atin dhe eshte tek ligjet kosmologjike te cilat vetem Zoti i ndryshon,Kurse sundimtari nuk ka fuqi per ligejt kozmologjike por me vullnetin qe i dha Zoti dhe lirine e veprimit ai e kundershtonte zotin dhe i thoshte vetes Zot dhe me krijesat e Zotit donte te ngrente veten e tij si Zot.Po Zoti ia tregoiu vendin e tij me ane te fjaleve te Ibrahimit dhe me vone me ane te ndeshkimit te tij.

PSe ta thashe kete histori.Kam vene re shume filozofe duan ti bejne gjyqin Zotit.Nuk mendojne se jane njerez por mundohen te gjykojne ate qe mendja e tyre nuk mund ta arrije ta gjykoje.

Ne jemi krijesa ti dhe une kur u krijuam nuk e zgjodhem vete qe te jetonim por erdhem po keshtu nuk e zgjodhem ne qe te jemi me dy sy ose me dy veshe ose qe te marrim fryme ose qe te jemi femra ose meshkuj, ose te jemi te bukur ose te shemtuar .

Te gjith keto nuk i zgjodhem ne dhe nje prej mohimeve me te medha dhe arrogances me te madhe eshte akuzimi i Zotit me ligjet e tij kozmologjike.Pastaj vjen i dyti i cili e akuzon Zotin per ligjet fetare.Por njeriun qe e akuzon Zotin per ligjet kozomologjike eshte shume arrogant .Shkon deri aty sa thote pse Zoti e beri kete keshtu dhe se beri ashtu.Pse Zoti se krijoi boten vetem me te mira dhe e krijoi me te keqija,Sado pyetje te bej ky nuk i shton ndonje dobi vetes vetem se arrogance dhe mosbesim.

Une i them ketij personi ,Asnjeher njeriu i tille nuk do ishte i kenaqur,Do vazhdonte me pyetje te tilla si pse Zoti me krijoi me dy kembe dhe sme krijoi me kater kembe duke e akuzuar Zotin per kopraci meqe nuk i dha kater kembe.Pse Zoti i dha dy sy e nuk i dha tre duke e akuzuar per moskujdesje ne krijimin e tij.
Deshiron deh thote pse Zoti nuk e krijoi diellin me te vogel se toka dhe token pse se krijoi sa hena.Vazhdon me keto pyetje derisa ne fund te jetes harron cili ishte qellimi i tij ne kete bote dhe se i erdhi ne mendje se ishte njeri dhe se pleqeria ose vdekja e kishte zabtuar megjithe klithmat e tij me pyetjet pse nuk ka vetem rini por ka pleqeri pse vdesim e nuk jetojme perjete.


Te gjitha keto pyetje e lodhin njeriun dhe sado qe tia shpjegoje dikush llogjikisht ai kurre ska per tu bindur   .Sepse kur nuk pranon ligjet qe sndryshohen dot si do pranoje mendimet e tua.

Atehere kush eshte zgjidhja.
nenshtrimi ndaj Zotit me te dy llojet e ligjeve te Tij.

Nenshtrimi kjo fjale qe per shume njerez i duket si zinxhir qe ia merr lirine e vullnetit.Kurse une deshmoj te kunderten kjo ia shton llogjiken dhe eficensen ne jete i ben njerez te kerkojne ate qe eshte e dobishme dhe i largon nga pyetjet e kota te cilat sado njeriu i ben ato nuk do te ndryshoje asgje me keto pyetje pervec qe i shton vetes se tij arrogancen ndaj Zotit dhe mosbesim.

Dikush nga ateistet e akuzon Zotin se eshte i padrejte dhe se eshte hakmarres kunder njerzve duke i denuar ato me furtuna dhe vullkane.
Mirepo harron ky njeri qe eshte ai i pari qe eshte ne meshiren e Zotit qe e shan Zotin duke e quajtur sadisa dhe Zoti nuk po e denon por perkundrazi e le te jetoje qe ndoshta kete mendim e kupton nje dite se e ka gabim e nese jo vertet denimi Zotit eshte per mendjemedhenjte.

Pse ne njerzit ose filozofet kerkojme prej Zotit ose e akuzojme Zotin me disa gjera qe nuk ia dime urtesine krijimit te tij.A nuk e shikojme yjet dhe planetet a nuk e shikojme qe gjithesia i nenshtrohet Atij dhe ligjeve te Tij kurse ne do i kerkojme llogari.
O Zot pse sme bere majmun po me bere njeri?
Absurditet jane pyetje te tilla.

Ateher qe te shpetojme nga keto pyetje dhe nga kjo lodhje mendore dhe akuzim i krijuesit tone pa te drejte duhet vetem ti bindemi atij dhe ti pranojme ligjet e tij kozmologjike dhe teologjike sepse sado qe te pyesim ne nuk mundemi qe ti ndryshojme keto ligje.Sado qe te themi pse Zoti e ben diellin te lindi dhe te perendoj dhe nuk e heq fare  dhe pse ska vene dy hena por ka vene vetem nje.te gjitha keto jane kohe e humbur per nje njeri te mencur.

Kush eshte detyra jone si njerez megjithese si kuptojme shume urtesi ne krijim.Nuk do te thote meqe nuk e dime urtesine krimit te diellit dhe henes te akuzojme Zotin se ai e ka fajin kur jemi vete ne te cilet jemi te kufizuar ne llogjike dhe dituri.

Do thote dikush ja kete keni ju fetaret qe ti kufizoni pyetejet dhe thoni besoji gjerat si dogma.Jo nuk themi kete por kjo eshte pjese e jona ne jemi vete dogma si qenie.Sepse shume prej atyre qe ne kemi ne trup smundemi ti ndryshojme smdundemi ta ndalojme frymemmarrjen ose zemren me telekomande.Shiko sa bukur ti fle dhe zemra jote rreh pa komanden tende ti fle gjume dhe mushkerite e tua vazhdojne te kryejne procesin e tyre.Pra kur ti si njeri nuk komandon veten tende si pretendon te komandosh ose ti japesh mend Zotit ose me e keqa ta akuzosh ate per shume gjera qe ti sia ke idene.

A na frenon feja qe ti japim pergjigje te tille pyetjeve .JO feja ka brenda saj llogjike dhe nese ti si njeri sdel nga llogjika njerzore atehere feja te pergjigjet po kur ti deshironte dalesh nga llogjika njerzore dhe e vendos veten tende si rival dhe i kerko ose e akuzon Zotin atehere pergjigja ndaj teje eshte vetem nje.Je njeri dhe qendro brenda normave njerzore.


Keto ishin si keshilla per cdo pjese tenden do ta sqaroj nese deshiron te me kuptosh.


> Nuk e dija qe zoti juaj na qenkerka i ndare nga zona ku jetojme ne, toka.. Dhe meqenese ti vete po e pershkruan si dicka qe eshte "aty diku lart", atehere, sipas vete fjaleve te tua, i bie qe ai te jete dicka qe NDODHET, PREHET, RRI DIKU..(qofte kjo dhe ne sens spiritual !!). Ketu po shkel sensin gjithe universal te tij, sepse e percakton si nje subjekt spiritual ose dhe material por qe mbase mund te studiohet dhe nga shkenca e gjeografise. Ne nje ane thua qe gjithesia eshte nje therime ne doren e tij, ne anen tjeter e percakton fare mire se ku duhet te ndodhet "Toka e Zjarrit", diku ne hapesire.. Sa per lartesimin ne qiell, do te desha te dija se cfare konsiderohet qiell nga ju ?? Nqs eshte dicka si ajo qe ne shikojme cdo dite e cdo nate, nuk ka rrezik qe sonda "Galileo" e nisur drejt hapesires pa drejtim te percaktuar, te perplaset aksidentalisht me te ?? Ajo vertet ka kaluar mbase pertej shprehjes "mbi qiej" po deri me sot thuhet qe nuk ka hasur ne asgje pervec planeteve qe dihen, dhe tani po udheton jashte sistemit diellor..


Me vjen keq por shume gjera per Zotin nuk mesohen nga mendja ose ti kesh ato si trashegimi genesh pikerisht per kete na vjen ne ndihme feja per te treguar se Zoti nuk eshte kudo por eshte mbi qiej dhe se koncepti yt per qiejt qenka shume i dobet saqe me thua qe Zoti mund te perplaset me sonden galileo.une te thashe qe QIEJT DHE TOKA JANE SI THERRIME NE DORE TE ZOTIT.kurse ti me thua qe do perplaset sonden galileo me Zotin.I dashur ajo sonda galileo eshte me e vogel se sa mali e mali eshte me i vogel se sa toka e toka eshte me e vogel se sa dielli dhe dielli eshte me i vogel se sa galaktika jone dhe gakatika jone eshte me e vogel se rruga e qumeshtit dhe rruga e qumeshtit eshte me e vogel se qielli i dynjase ose qielli i pare dhe qielli i pare eshte me i vogel se qielli i dyte porsi unaza ne shkretetire dhe qielli i dyte eshte me i vogel se qielli i trete e i trei me i vogel se i katreti e keshtu me rradhe deri ne qiellin e shtate e te tere qiejt jane si therrime ne dore te Zotit atehere mendja jote dhe e imja njekohesisht smundet ta perfytyroje dot kete madheshtor sikurse smund te perfytyroj dot qiellin e shtate ose qiellin e pare ose rrugen e qumeshtit ose galaktiken tone.Nne momentin qe ti pranon kete je njeri ne momentin qe ti deshiron te imagjinosh si eshte Zoti ose rruga e qumeshtit deshiron te dalesh nga kufizueshmeria jote eshte si puna e nje njeriu qe do te shikoje te gjithe qiellin me sy kur nje pjese e qeillit i ngelet mbrapa shikimit ose se kap fare shikimi i tij i kufizuar.




> Sa per ate qe njerezit ngrejne syte ne qiell "lart nga zoti" po te kujtoj se rrufeja dhe bubullima quheshin me pare, nga ju FETARET, zemerimi dhe zeri i tij.. A e ben kjo kete fakt te vertete??!! Keshtu qe hapesiren qe ndodhet mbi syte tane, fare kollaj e emertojne dhe ashtu si thua ti (eshte edhe fare e thjeshte, po ta vesh re!!).
> Eshte natyra njerezore qe i ben njerezit te ngrejne syte lart.. Njeriu kerkon gjithmone te kete ndjesi lirie brenda vetes.. Pamja eshte me e gjere dhe e hapur, ngjyra eshte bojeqielli ose yjet jane terheqes.. Vjen natyrale !!!! P.sh. une vete nuk di qe njerezit te zgjedhin me qejf te punojne ne miniera ose varrmihes.. edhe kjo eshte natyrale sepse eshte depresive si ide (pavaresisht se nuk ka asgje te keqe, sepse eshte pune dhe ajo!)


Nuk e di ku e ke lexuar kete ti qe rrufeja quhet zeri i Zotit.


Pikerisht per kete natyrshemri te kam then dhe une qe njeriu e ka te skalitur ne shpir ose ne natyren e tij qe Zoti eshte mbi qiej.Nese do ishtee dicka qetesuese atehere nga shkenca eshte vertetuar se ngjyragjelber eshte me qetesuese se bluja dhe per kte deshmon vete mynyra e krijimit te tokes dhe e bimeve te cilat gjendet shume shpesh nje tjeter mrekulli e Zotit kjo.Imagjino sikur bimet te ishin ne ngjyre te zeze ose te bardhe deshire qe mund ta kishte nje ateist ose filozof i pakenaqur me krijimet e Zotit do na dhembnin syte shume do kishte mundesi sdo shikonim fare se do na veshtirosej bota me dy ngjyra bradhe e Zi.pRA E PRANUAM TE DY SE NATYRA E NJERIUT ESHTE QE E NJEH DHE E DI NE SHPIRT SE zOTI ESHTE MBI QIEJ.sKA KUSH TA KUNDERSHTOJE KETE DHE FEMIJA VOGEL DESHMON PER KTE NESE E PYET SE KU ESHTE zOTI DO TA NGRE GISHTIN LART MEGJITHESE NUK E KA MESUAR ASKUSH.BEJ PROVE KETE TE FUNDIT DHE DO BINDESH.


Ps Nuk eshte normale qe njeriu ta akuzoje ose te nxjerri perfundime per Zotin me ane te mendjes se tij te kufizuar por ai duhet te mundohet qe ne cdo krijim te gjej urtesine e Zotit dhe jo te thote, Pse me ka krijuar Zoti me dy sy por sme ka krijuar me tre dhe sipas kesaj teorie Zoti per te qeka i padrejte ose pertac ose kernac etj si keto prej te cilave eshte i pastruar dhe i madheruar Zoti i lartesaur.Por tek ata dy sy qe ka te shikoje mynyren e mrekullueshme dhe te persosur te krijimit dhe fuksionimit te ketyre syve.

"TE TJERAT ME VONE "

----------


## Klevis2000

> me ke lexuar gabim.. Kam thene NJE COPEZ E TIJ duhet te ndodhet dhe ne shtepi.. dhe eshte ne sens hipotetik, por qe nuk mund ta mohosh.. Ne sensin qe ai ndodhet kudo, jo vetem ne "destinacionin e linjes Tokio - hapesire(?)"..


Nuk mund te themi qe Zoti eshte ne shtepi ose kudo si qenie ajo qe vjen nga argumentet fetare tregon se Ai eshte mbi qiej mbi fronin e tij dhe se natyra jone njerzore nuk mund ta perceptoj dot formen ,pamjen, dhe perbeshmerin e tij Ajo qe ne si njerez besojme jane cilesite e tij te larta dhe te  pamangeta qe do beje mire ti hudhje nje sy ne temen qe te kam dhe me link *Njihe Zotin tend.*

Nese  do themi keshtu sic thua ti qe Zoti eshte kudo atehere do ta perzienim Zotin me krijesat dhe meqe brenda krijesave ka dhe gjera te keqija atehere do te dilnim ne konkluzionin se brenda Zotit paska te keqe gje e cila bie ne kundershtim me Krijuesin dhe cilesite e Tij te larta .




> keto ishin fjale te arta !! dhe kete e beni ju qe te gjithe. Kjo perkthehet ndryshe : Mos na gjykoni ne, njerezit e fese (qe fshiheni prapa emrit te zotit), dhe eshte vene ne zbatim qe ne diten e pare qe kane lindur keto gjera.. Ne rast se ai ekziston (sic thua ti !) atehere pak a shume ai ka frike "te votohet" nga krijesat e tij, dhe nuk pranon asnje lloj analize mbi te..


Kush je ti dhe sa i zgjuar je ti qe ti besh analize Zotit.Ti mezi njeh krijesat ti ske dituri per gjerat qe i ke ne trupin tend ti se di si fuksionon truri jot dhe si energjia jote ne tru qe kalon ne faqa te ndryshme.Ti se di si shnderrohet dituria ne mendim .E kushedi sa e sa te tjuera nuk i di dhe shume gjera ske per ti ditur.Duhet te pranosh se je njeri deri kur do vazhdosh te pretendosh se duhet ti kerkosh llogari Zotit ose ti besh analize atij ?Duhet te ndergjesohesh se je njeri shume i kufizuar futu brenda natyrshmerise tend dhe mos e merr rolin e njeriut arrogant dhe qe doje te sfidoje Zotin ose ti japi atij mend ose ta kritikoje ate.Jo ti po dhe gjithe dijetaret qe ka pas bota te mbidheshin kurre sdo kishin mundesi ta rivalizonin Zotin ne dituri ose ti kerkonin llogari Atij.Kane qene shkencetare te fuqishem si Ajn Shtajni etj qe kane besuar dhe kurre  se kane vene veten ne poziten e atij qe kritikon Zotin ose atij qe i ben analize Zotit.
Nejse secili ka pergjegjesi per ate qe ben dhe kryen vete.Kjo ishte ne forme keshille.




> Ja ku doli absurditeti ne triumfin e vet !! Dmth, nuk ka rendesi, ti mund te vrasesh poshte e lart, mund te besh keq sa te duash, mjafton qe te besh per nje fare kohe "pune korrektonjese" dhe serish mund te shkosh ne "gjirin e ngrohte te Partise"..
> Kurse ne rastin tjeter nuk ka fare rendesi, se cfare veprimesh ti ke kryer ne jeten tende, sa mund te kesh ndihmuar te tjeret ne nevoje (dhe nuk eshte e domosdoshme te jesh besimtar, per te kryer keto gjera.. mjafton te jesh Njeri!), pra sa gjera pozitive nje njeri mund te kete sjelle, ai nuk mund te jete kurre ne nivelin e vrasesit, genjeshtarit, shfrytezuesit, sepse ai ka MOHUAR krijuesin, pra denohet per "Agjitacion e propagande kunder pushtetit te palekundur" dhe krijuesi e ndjen te nevojshme qe ta "skuqe" perjetesisht !! a e kupton dhe vete se cfare je duke thene ????!!!!


Po te bje nje pyetje kush gjynah me i madh perdhunimi spo vrasja sipas llogjikes tende iluministe?
Kush gjynah me i madh te vrasesh apo te jesh ateist?
Nese je ateist dhe mohon Zotin e heq veten si Zot ti ske gje ne dore por ti je ne origjine  tende ne zemren tend 100 here me i keq se nje vrases sepse ti stu ka dhene mundesia per ta bere nje te keqe sepse sipas teje nuk ka pergjegjesi kur e ben te keqen as denim prej Zotit dhe keshtu ne mendjen dhe llogjiken tend eshte cliruar pesha e pergjegjesise per te keqen.Ndoshta dikush gabon njehere edhe mund te vrase dhe ligji i Zotit per te eshte te vritet(nga shteti) porse per nje person qe mohon origjinen  e tij krijuesin e tij ky eshte person qe i ka mohu vetes indetitetin e tij dhe perderisa mohon Krjuesin e Tij ka mohu dhe ne mynyre indirakte egzistencen e tij si qenie e mirefillte dhe me llogjike te shendoshe.

Ti kujton se kjo bote eshte qellimi unik dhe dhe se e vetmja qendrese jetese per njeriun.Atehere nese do ishte kjo bote e vetmja vend qe njeriu do jetonte atehere do ishe ti qe do ta akuzoje Zotin per mos dhenies se drejtesise atyre njerzve qe smunden ta fitonin ate drejtesi ne kete bote nga demet dhe problemet qe i kane bere njerzit e tjere.Pikerisht mynyra se si ti i mendon gjerat ne lidhje me jeten njerzore dhe aspektin se njeriu eshte destinuar te jetoje vetm ne kete bote te con ty ne p[erfunfimin se gabimi me i madh eshte vrasja sepse kujton se je ne gjendje te analizosh se kush eshte gabimi me i madh kur jeti ai qe e kopjove kete gabim nga religjoni sepse po mos ishte e then ne religjon se vrasja eshte gabim ti si njeri skishe per ta mesuar kurre ndonjeher se ajo do ishte gabim nodhta do te dukesh veper mire .Pra duhet me ditur ti dhe dikush tjeter qe mynbyra e te arsyetuarit dhe vendosjes se gabimeve dhe kritereve te vendosjes se ketyre gabimeve jane te huazuara nga mesimet hyjnore.Cdo sistem ligjor ne perendim dhe ne lindje ne cdo kohe ka marre ose huazuar ne lidhje  me ate qe konsideroeht gabim dhe ajo qe nuk konsiderohet gabim dhe ligji per te denuar gabimtarin.
Psh eshte e huazuar nga religjoni per gabimin e homoseksualizmit po mos ishte religjoni homoseksualizmi do te konsiderohej si dicka e lejuar dhe jogabim.Megjithese sot egziston religjoni prape njerzit e lejojne kete porse shumica e njerzve e dine qe kjo eshte gabim dhe kete dituri e kane si pasoje e asaj qe quhet sot e moralshme dhe joe moralshme e cila ka lidhje me instiktin njerzor sepse morali dhe gjerat e mira jane ne instikt te njeriut dhe religjoni vetem sa i motivon dhe ben ate celje per te dale ne veprim per ato njerez qe e kane humbur kete instikt.Pra Darvin nuk mund te flasesh ti e te thuash qe vrasja eshte gabimi me i madh se mohimi dhe sharja e Zotit.Nuk ka njeri qe ta pohoje kete.Sepse ndoshta ai qe vritet nuk i behet keq sepse hyn ne parajse ose i behet dobi shoqerise sepse eshte njeri i keq kurse me mohimin e Zotit dhe sharjen e tij nuk perfiton askush sidomos ai qe e ben kete gje.




> Jo cdo gje duhet ta marresh fjale per fjale !!!!! here tjeter do te them qe jemi KUKULLAT e tij ne menyre qe ai te konceptohet si i jati i Pinokut, qe ne te vertete nuk ishte babai i tij natyral...



Ti prape deshiron ta krahasosh Zotin me krijesat por harron qer krijesat kane mangesi dhe Zoti nuk ka mangesi.ne momentin qe ti e krahason Zotin me krijesat del ne nje analogji e cila nuk ka baze sepse nuk egzistojne bazat e saj per tu bere .
Te thuash qe Zoti eshte Ai babai i pinokut dhe njeriu eshte pinoku eshte absurde sepse pinoku ishte dru dhe eshte perrale qe ai te behej njeri nga druri dhe se babi i tij nuk e ka fuqine e Zotit qe ti japi drurit jete e ta bej njeri.Edhe ne rastin e robotit prape nuk mundesh ta krahasosh.nese ti e quan veten robot dhe Zoti te ka vene ne memorie disa ligje teologjike dhe kosmologjike qe ti zbatosh atehere pse nuk i zbaton ato por dedhiron te thyesh programimin tend dhe memorien tend dhe te dalesh me i afte ose kritikues ndaj atij.Mos valle je me i zgjuar se Zoti .Kurreeeeeeee.Jo ti po te gjitha mendjet njerzore te mbidhen.Mjafton te shikosh veten tende se si je krijuar dhe atehere do te bindesh se me te vertete Zoti yt meriton me shume respekt nga ti.Nuk e di por te keshilloj qe te shikosh disa kuriozitete ose te dhena shkencore per njeriun dhe trupin e tij dhe mrekullite shkencore qe gjenden tek ai.Pasi ta kesh bere kete te betohem qe per tu ndergjesuar se me te vertete Zoti eshte madheshtor dhe se Ai meriton respkt dhe nenshtrim nga ne njerizit.

Ta dish se nese damaret e tu do ti shtrije do ti binin dy here rreth e rrotull botes nga ekuatori.
Ta dish se sa miliona veprime kryen truri yt gjate nje fragmenti te secondes do tu habisje me veten tende.
Ta dish sa sa ton gjak pompon zemra jote gjate jetes tende do vije duart ne koke.
Ta dije se sa mikro-bakterie luftojne gjate jetes tende rruazat e kuqe te gjakut nuk do ishe kaq arrogant sepse nuk je ti ai qe e komandon sistemin tend imunitar.
Ta dije se sa kg lende ushqyese perpunohet ne stomakun tend melcine dhe veshkat e tua do te ishe shume me i neshtruar ndaj Zotit sikurse keto pjese te trupit tend i neshtrohen ligjeve te Zotit per te bere trupin tend te fuksionoje.
Sikur ta dije sa bombola gazi do ishin mbushur me oksigjenin qe ti thith do ta falenderoje Zotin me shume .
E sikur te dije sa sa uje pi gjate gjithe jetes tende do ti ishe shume me i habitur per shkretetirat qe skane uje.

Pra hidhi nje sy krijimit te trupit tend dhe krijimit te natyres shiko ne te dhe ligjet e saj dhe pastaj do te marresh nje pergjigje shume me te madhe nga kjo qe po te them une.

_vijon me vone_

----------


## Albo

darwin, cili eshte ai popull pagan sot ne faqen e dheut qe jeton ne paqe, prosperitet dhe ia ka dale me sukses qe te krijoje nje komb e nje shtet?

Albo

----------


## Tiras

> darwin, cili eshte ai popull pagan sot ne faqen e dheut qe jeton ne paqe, prosperitet dhe ia ka dale me sukses qe te krijoje nje komb e nje shtet?


Cili eshte perkufizimi juaj per "popull pagan"? Pergjigja e pyetjes tuaj kondicionohet ne menyre kritike nga perkufizimi.

----------


## Albo

Tiras, pyetjen nuk ta drejtova ty por atij qe ka hapur temen dhe ka shprehur kendveshtrimin e tij. Po te lexosh kreun e temes do te kuptosh edhe perkufizimin e tij, dhe jo perkufizimin tim mbi "popull pagan".




> Krishtin dhe Muhametin na i kane sjelle nga larg, dhe te paret tane, iliret, nuk i kane patur fare..
> 
> Te paret tane adhuronin diellin (sepse ai i jepte ngrohtesi dhe jete, driten), token (sepse aty kultivonin, mbillnin, pra ne nje fare menyre siguronin jetesen), ujin (per shkak te perdorimit universal te tij), etj..
> Jo se une jam dakort me keto gjera,po te pakten kane nje sens llogjik !!!
> 
> Do t'ju sugjeroj disa gjera qe mbase ju ben te nderroni mendje.
> 
> .....

----------


## darwin

> darwin, cili eshte ai popull pagan sot ne faqen e dheut qe jeton ne paqe, prosperitet dhe ia ka dale me sukses qe te krijoje nje komb e nje shtet?
> 
> Albo



do te pergjigjem thjesht, se paskan shkruar goxha edhe te tjeret..

*KOMBET ME TE PERPARUARA DHE QE JETOJNE NE PAQE E PROSPERITET, JANE KOMBET KU FEJA SI INSTITUCION MORAL, ESHTE NE KRIZE TE PLOTE !!*

cfare lloj shenje eshte kjo ??  :shkelje syri:

----------


## iliria e para

Do ju them shkurt se popuj pagane, ose shtete pagane jane te gjitha shtetet nordike. Jo qe e thone kete por kete e zbatojne ne jete. Ketu as nuk shkojne ne kishe  e as xhami pervec ndonjeri kur martohet ose ne rste te rralla pagezimi. Morali, ai normave te fese ketu eshte nen zero, pine alkol, kan seks qe mga mosha 13-14 vjece, divorcet e tejkalojne 40% etj etj. E marr shembul Suedine qe nuk ka te pa srehe e as njeri qe ska asistence sociale dhe siguracione.........
Ketu skapas lufte tash me se 200 vj. Njeri ste pyet se cfare feje e as cfare partie i takon.
Besoj qe po me kuptoni e mos ta zgjas.
Shendet te gjitheve!

----------


## Tiras

> Do ju them shkurt se popuj pagane, ose shtete pagane jane te gjitha shtetet nordike. Jo qe e thone kete por kete e zbatojne ne jete.


Paganizen nuk quhet te mos-shkuarit ne kishe, as edhe mosbesimi, por besimi ne idhuj/hyjni ne antiteze te monoteizmit. Albo e di kete.

Nga ana tjeter, edhe po ta marrim shembullin tuaj per paganizmin e vendeve nordike si te mireqene, ai bie ndesh me pjesen e dyte te pohimit te Albos.

----------


## R2T

E kam shkruar me perpara diku:

Pra sipas teje, dikush te krijoi qe ti ta adhurosh. Pra te krijoi ty qe te ndihet me mire per veten e tij. Me nje fjale Zot egoist.
Te thote, urdho kete bote, mund te besh c'te duash por po bere ate qe s'me pelqen mua do te te rraf. Une dua te behet keshtu, por te jap mundesine qe te besh dhe ashtu. Dhe po bere ashtu, megjithese isha une ai qe ta dha ate mundesi, une do te te ndeshkoj. Pra eshte Zot shpirtlig.
Eshte Zot qe krijon nje fe, pastaj kerijon dhe nje fe tjeter, pastaj dhe 30 te tjera. Dhe te thote, tani zgjidh....ke 30 dyer te cila do hysh...kujdes se po hyre tek dera e gabuar do te te ndeshkoj...dhe keto dyer i krijova une vete, per te te ngatruar ty, dhe kenaqur shpirtin tim mizor...por ti zgjidh, po zgjodhe ti gabim eshte faji yt jo timi. 
Eshte Zot qe te frikeson. Bej keshtu se po nuk bere keshtu, do te ndeshkoj. Beso, se do te te vras, lutu se ndryshe do shkosh ne ferr, kthehu nga Qabja se ndryshe nuk quhet.
Eshte Zot mosmirenjohes. Ti lutu, falu, beso ne mua, por po desha une te ndeshkoj te afermit e tu, per te provuar besimin tend eshte e drejta ime. Le ti bej une te afermit e tu te vuajne ti ki besim tek une, se per ty po e bej. le te ti mar nga jeta te afermit pa asnje arsye ti prape beso. Le ti jap une prosperitet atij qe nuk me njeh fare kush jam, ti mos e ki ziline prape vazhdo beso.
Eshte zot qe krijon mijra ndjenja, por ti mos verpo ne to. Do te te jap urrejtjen por ti mos vepro. Do te te jap xhelozine por ti mso vepro. Do te te jap ide por ti mos vepro. Do te te jap mendje dhe nuk do e kufizoj vec per mire, por ti vec per mire mendo. Une ti jap mundesite por ti mos i bej, se une dua te shof sa me bindesh mua, qe une ti bej qefin vetes te shof sa i fuqishme jam, dha si i bej njerezit te bejne ate qe dua une.
te ****** Zotin tat.
__________________

----------


## Saint-Simone

mbase do ishte me mire te themi se eshte e pamundur te vertetohet qe diçka nuk egziston... (sidomos ne kete rast)...

por per fat te keq eshte e veshtire te vertetohet qe egziston

----------

